# Motivate me please!



## mrbadexample (13 Sep 2012)

Hello all,

My introductory thread is here. That should save some time. Well, it will for me anyway. 

I've just bought a bike. I'm old(ish), fat, and completely bereft of fitness. I need some form of exercise, and jogging sure as hell ain't it. I love watching cycling. Now I need to do a bit.

Beautiful day here, so went out for an hour after I got it home. Took a varied route of road and towpath, with a few ups and downs. I like the downs best, I think.  I was halfway along a towpath when I spotted an exit, and thought "that'll do for now, I'll get out that way and mosey on home". Then I remembered rule #5, so carried on quite a bit further instead.

I ended up riding 10.6 miles at an average speed of 11.1mph. I might convert that to kilometers so it looks further and faster. I was pretty pleased with that for a first bash. 

My plan is to eliminate all of the short journeys I make in the car. However, I need to be able to do this when it's February, dark and raining. That's going to be tougher.

I plan to use this thread as a motivational aid. If no-one's watching, I'll get in the car.  So, I want to post my progress here, so you can see what I've done and give me a kick up the arse if I'm not doing enough. 

N+1 is a CX bike of some description, but I need to get my money's worth out of this one first.

Cheers all,
MBE


----------



## LegsRsore (13 Sep 2012)

That's the spirit! Good luck


----------



## BrumJim (13 Sep 2012)

I'm watching.......


----------



## Berties (13 Sep 2012)

use a cycle computer or endamondo they will track you and you will want to better your last ride,
every hill you will get better ride the distance you feel happy with ,you will get stronger,don't try to ride every day you need rest days ,stagger your routes,and keep going
good luck


----------



## Dommo (13 Sep 2012)

Get Strava and chase those KOMs! (Safely)


----------



## Risex4 (13 Sep 2012)

Dommo said:


> Get Strava and chase those KOMs! (Safely)


 
Or, at the very least, chase that rise up to the 86/137 spot...


----------



## Dommo (13 Sep 2012)

Haha, very true. I don't own any shiny KOM's of my own... My best is 6 out of 300-odd so far... My power output looks good on it though since I'm so, erm ...requiring in more energy to be expended against gravity. 

I've found Strava to be a massive motivator though, even just to compete against my own personal records.


----------



## GetAGrip (13 Sep 2012)

When the bug bites, you will know, and then you won't need watching at all . But in the mean time, we know toooooooo much!!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Sep 2012)

If you're obeying Rule #5, then why on earth are you breaking Rule #24?

For motivation in bad weather, contemplate Rule #9. It's blowing a gale here, and it's just started raining. Lovely!


----------



## Risex4 (13 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> My plan is to eliminate all of the short journeys I make in the car. However, I need to be able to do this when it's February, dark and raining. That's going to be tougher.


 
Sorry, how rude of me not to reply to the OP first time around.

I'd say it probably actually wont be. If you can stick to it now whilst the weather is a bit better and enjoy it; the sense of freedom, the feeling of personal accomplishment, sensing the improvement ride-on-ride; once you've dispeled any initial concerns you may naturally have and got into the spin of things, you may actually find you enjoy the dark/raining bits too. Maybe even more so. For me theres something just that bit better about going out on the bike on wet, windy, dark, slightly cold evenings; it just makes that ever-so-slightly smug feelng of achievement just that little bit better when you know you achieved it when there was an easier option to take...

No, I dont understand how it works fully either, cycling can be a perverse and sadistic passion.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2012)

Motivation: a few miles on the bike = 1 bar of chocolate, or 1 pint, or 6 potatoes


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Sep 2012)

AndyRM said:


> If you're obeying Rule #5, then why on earth are you breaking Rule #24?


 
Err...I haven't learned all the rules yet but thought, for me personally, that rule #5 was the most important one.


----------



## Longshot (13 Sep 2012)

Perhaps all of us newbies should set a 'Best improver' challenge or something - keep our efforts visible and provide some friendly, competitive motivation.


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Sep 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Motivation: a few miles on the bike = 1 bar of chocolate, or 1 pint, or 6 potatoes


 
I did another 6 miles this evening, so I've ridden 17 miles today. It feels like someone's swapped my legs with those of a drunk bloke. Stairs are "interesting". My bum's a bit sore but not too bad. 

I then went for a curry. How many miles is 1 bhuna kufta, ½ portion mushroom pilau rice, ½ garlic nan, ¼ portion sag paneer + 1 pint of cider? I bet it's more than 17. 

I'm away the weekend so won't be turning another wheel until Monday, unfortunately. 

I don't think Strava's going to be that much use to me, as I don't have a posh phone. Mine will make and receive telephonic communications by way of speaking into the receiver, and these newfangled text message things.


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Sep 2012)

Berties said:


> use a cycle computer


 
I did buy a Speedzone Sport thingy so I can clock the miles. Everything's so flippin' expensive though. I budgeted for about £400 (bike was £315) but it'll be nearer £500 by the time I'm finished. The damn thing didn't even come with a bloody pump, ffs! Standard issue when I were a lad...


----------



## simon.r (13 Sep 2012)

"I've just had to buy my first pair of trousers with a 38" waist, which was depressing"

That's your motivation

IME, if you cycle regularly you can eat more calories than you burn and still lose weight. I know that doesn't make sense, something to do with metabolic rates, possibly...whatever, it works. On the downside, stop cycling regularly and carry on eating what you were eating and the weight piles back on.

(As I've found out to my cost over the last couple of months...new job, less cycling, 1/2 stone on in no time!)


----------



## Widge (13 Sep 2012)

Hey mr b..............................

How I empathise..........nay sympathise with you! I love to ride...(sporadically!) and recently treated myself to a new roadbike and hope to maintain some sort of regularity (in more ways than one!)

But I too LOVE curries, Beeer, and crisps. 

I too don't use a smartphone (i once had to make a mobile phone call though-so I bought one for £9.99 with £10 worth of free credit and then threw it away.....seemed a terrible waste of the worlds resources so never did it again.)

I'll be with you in the next few months as the weather turns (more) grotty!
People here are great motivators though aren't they? Its nice to have so much encouragement.

All the best of luck and fortitude, my friend.

w


----------



## Chris-H (13 Sep 2012)

Really good post mate and just stick with it.When i'm lacking motivation and fed up monging on the sofa feeling drained i get out on the bike,within 10 mins i'm wide awake and lovin it.The winter time can be great,nothing better than getting home after a long cold wet ride and having a nice cuppa,shower then relaxing in front of the fire.Cycling really does get addictive,keep at it and you'll love it more and more as time goes on


----------



## Ozzrahog (13 Sep 2012)

simon.r said:


> "I've just had to buy my first pair of trousers with a 38" waist, which was depressing"


 
so have I, down from 46, feckin over the moon me like


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2012)

MBE: give up the car once a week, the curry once a month, I guarantee you will loose a stone in 2 months.


----------



## Davehateshills (14 Sep 2012)

Are you my twin? Two months ago I was a fat (17st and a bit) 43 yr old lump who had not even thought about exercise for what seemed like a lifetime. I pulled my old mountain bike out of the shed and realized that I quite liked to trundle around. Since then I shod the beast with road tyres, bought Lycra shorts and became a 'Cyclist'. I hate the hills because I have to pedal up them with my bulk however they are getting easier. So, a few months down the line I have a proper road bike, more Lycra, less weight (about a stone) and a proper full on addiction. The Mrs thinks the aliens came and swapped me but I love it. The sense of getting out and being able to ride 20, 30 or 40 miles at a time is amazing and certainly something I never though I would be able to do. I went for a ride today and knocked 10 mins off my PB over 30 miles and yes, I did record it on Strava however a stopwatch could have told me that. A great feeling of pride and accomplishment knowing I am getting fitter and loosing the weight that I thought I never would. Stick with it, you will love it!


----------



## Norm (14 Sep 2012)

Greetings, Mr BE, and welcome to CC. I bet I was older and fatter when I returned to the pedals 3 years ago... actually, I'm probably still older and fatter but I'm a whole load fitter as well.


----------



## RWright (14 Sep 2012)

This thread motivated me so much that I just got back from a 10 mile ride with no spare tube ....I did go with a route with a lot of businesses on it...just in case. This entire forum is a form of motivation for me. Keep at it and it gets easier, the cold weather might make it more difficult but just remember Rule #5.


----------



## Nihal (14 Sep 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Motivation: a few miles on the bike = 1 bar of chocolate, or 1 pint, or 6 potatoes


----------



## AndyRM (14 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Err...I haven't learned all the rules yet but thought, for me personally, that rule #5 was the most important one.


 
You are, of course, correct. However, apologies if I came across as overly flippant.

Sounds like you are off to an excellent start with your cycling. Just keep at it and soon you'll not even notice the weather! Unless you're riding into a head-wind with horizontal rain, which really isn't much fun and has caused many a brave soul to question their wisdom.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I did another 6 miles this evening, so I've ridden 17 miles today. It feels like someone's swapped my legs with those of a drunk bloke. Stairs are "interesting". My bum's a bit sore but not too bad.
> 
> I then went for a curry. How many miles is 1 bhuna kufta, ½ portion mushroom pilau rice, ½ garlic nan, ¼ portion sag paneer + 1 pint of cider? I bet it's more than 17.
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately that load of food is more like 70 miles! (I'm assuming that you have not included the free popadoms and pickles, nor the mint that you get with the bill - they still count as calories, even though the are free!) There is no direct correlation between how tired you feel and how many calories burnt. Still, you are on the way.
I'd suggest taking a few measurements. Waist and leg diameter are a couple of good starters, as is weight. Put those measurements away. Then, in a few months time when you are struggling with the cold, wet days, tempted by another curry blow-out, then get out those figures and measure yourself again. And then see how much difference you have made to yourself so far as a motivation to keep going.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Sep 2012)

AndyRM said:


> However, apologies if I came across as overly flippant.


 
You didn't.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Sep 2012)

Thanks all for the supportive posts. I've just been to Amsterdam for my mate's wedding, so I've not laid a finger on the bike all weekend. I've got to pop to the PO to collect my bike lock that has arrived whilst I've been away, so this should hopefully be my last short trip in the car. For obvious reasons, I can't collect it on the bike today, as I can't lock it until I've picked up the parcel. 

I like Amsterdam. It is a great place for motivation - everyone rides a bike and there are no fat people. Rose-tinted I know, but it's not so far from the truth. Pan flat though...

I have consumed about a thousand miles-worth of beer. That's going to take a bit of paying off.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Sep 2012)

I did manage to go for a quick spin after I picked up my lock. I was still feeling pretty loathsome after a weekend of excess, so didn't feel like doing anything at all. This, I thought, was precisely the reason I _should _go out. Just five miles to the shop and back, but enough to get the blood flowing. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

Not too keen on the cycling-for-guilt approach. You want the bike to pull you out of the house, to ask you to ride it. Sort out a route that takes you somewhere you haven't been before, or to a favourite spot. Enjoy the experience.

And next time you have a weekend of excess, do the big rides before-hand. Make the excess the reward for good miles put in already, rather than the pleasure before the guilt. In that way, you are avoiding the regrets completely.


----------



## mrbadexample (18 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> And next time you have a weekend of excess, do the big rides before-hand. Make the excess the reward for good miles put in already, rather than the pleasure before the guilt. In that way, you are avoiding the regrets completely.


 
That's a damn fine idea. I just need to get 1000 miles in before my birthday on Saturday then.


----------



## Paul H (18 Sep 2012)

Longshot said:


> Perhaps all of us newbies should set a 'Best improver' challenge or something - keep our efforts visible and provide some friendly, competitive motivation.


 
Sounds like a good idea...no idea  how we could implement it though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2012)

Paul H said:


> Sounds like a good idea...no idea  how we could implement it though


A couple of ways, join my cycling log there is a cycle chat group on there, or if you wanted to create one for new cyclist you can, if you record your trips by gps ( I know not everyone does), you can post on strava or endomondo ect... and follow people. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Eribiste (18 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Unfortunately that load of food is more like 70 miles! (I'm assuming that you have not included the free popadoms and pickles, nor the mint that you get with the bill - they still count as calories, even though the are free!) There is no direct correlation between how tired you feel and how many calories burnt. Still, you are on the way.
> I'd suggest taking a few measurements. Waist and leg diameter are a couple of good starters, as is weight. Put those measurements away. Then, in a few months time when you are struggling with the cold, wet days, tempted by another curry blow-out, then get out those figures and measure yourself again. And then see how much difference you have made to yourself so far as a motivation to keep going.


 
Well, my weight's gone down from 14st + to a little over 11st, my waist is smaller by a good 2", and the bike has got faster somehow. As for my legs though, my thighs are like those of a 1970's East German lady shot putter! Doesn't seem to be much I can do about that.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

Good strong thighs are good. I'd expect them to expand if they were previously thin, or just harden up if they were previously fat.


----------



## Longshot (18 Sep 2012)

Paul H said:


> Sounds like a good idea...no idea  how we could implement it though


 
Well, Nigel's suggestions would work but you could also do something simple like pick a distance and each person who wants to enter the comp states their first time for a route that conforms to that distance. It would be sensible to suggest that a level-ish route was used by all but it doesn't matter hugely. Everyone could then post whenever they beat their time over their set route. We then work out the percentage improvement.

Obviously this relies on honesty but people would only be kidding themselves and there's no fortune attached to it.

This is similar to something we do on a golf forum which worked pretty well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2012)

Longshot said:


> Well, Nigel's suggestions would work but you could also do something simple like pick a distance and each person who wants to enter the comp states their first time for a route that conforms to that distance. It would be sensible to suggest that a level-ish route was used by all but it doesn't matter hugely. Everyone could then post whenever they beat their time over their set route. We then work out the percentage improvement.
> 
> Obviously this relies on honesty but people would only be kidding themselves and there's no fortune attached to it.
> 
> This is similar to something we do on a golf forum which worked pretty well.


For me its got to be this dam hill on the last KM I keep needing to beat, especial after 25-30 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2012)

If you join the cycle chat group you can have a signature that shows how far you have done this year and what your target is. Like below, its updated regularly though its not instant. Mine shows 1537 I have done 1562 as of 20:30 when I posted this.


----------



## mrbadexample (18 Sep 2012)

These sites like mycyclinglog.com - do they all require GPS input? 

All I have is the odometer. Is there a site that will let me manually update how far I've been?


----------



## mrbadexample (18 Sep 2012)

I'm thinking about cycling to my darts match tomorrow. The trouble is, I only know the car route. Google maps gives me a good looking route that is mostly cycle path, but my memory is crap and sense of direction is worse. It'll also be dark and scary when I come home. 

Should I wait until I have time to do a daylight recce? The route could be an absolute minefield of broken bottles, nails and chavs for all I know.


----------



## Paul H (18 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A couple of ways, join my cycling log there is a cycle chat group on there, or if you wanted to create one for new cyclist you can, if you record your trips by gps ( I know not everyone does), you can post on strava or endomondo ect... and follow people. Just a few thoughts.


 
Right done the mycyclinglog thing, just waiting for it to update on my profile

I'm up for this, think it would be good fun to track our progress against each other

Forgive me for being a bit thick...I use a Garmin GPS, am I able to allow people to follow
me on there as well as using mycyclinglog?


----------



## Paul H (18 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> These sites like mycyclinglog.com - do they all require GPS input?
> 
> All I have is the odometer. Is there a site that will let me manually update how far I've been?


 
You do update manually on mycyclinglog so no worries there


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I'm thinking about cycling to my darts match tomorrow. The trouble is, I only know the car route. Google maps gives me a good looking route that is mostly cycle path, but my memory is crap and sense of direction is worse. It'll also be dark and scary when I come home.
> 
> Should I wait until I have time to do a daylight recce? The route could be an absolute minefield of broken bottles, nails and chavs for all I know.


I just stay on the roads.
My cycling log is just purely a log of what you have done, basic input is distance and time, you can put other info in if you have but it's not compulsory ( i.e. max sp, cadence calories, elevation weight ect..) pretty much the same as you could keep on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2012)

Paul H said:


> Right done the mycyclinglog thing, just waiting for it to update on my profile
> 
> I'm up for this, think it would be good fun to track our progress against each other
> 
> ...


I am sure you can I have a garmin account though I have a bryton, if I import a tcx file some data is wrong
you can make friends and teams on endomondo as away of tracking, and on strava, endomondo will take just data if thats all you have, so its good if like me you sometimes forget to set the recorder going correctly (as happened yesterday, missed the first 10 miles) though I have as back up another comp.


----------



## mrbadexample (18 Sep 2012)

Need the password to join the CC group please?


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2012)

Hi
Well done on starting on this cycling lark. You'll be horribly addicted in no time flat and will bore all your mates to tears about bikes. We do. Some of our friends have started avoiding us now 

If you have a horrible memory, why not print your route off and stuff it in your pocket so you can look at it when necessary. We do this all the time. We have just invested in our local ordinance survey map and its a Godsend.

If I don't feel motivated to ride, as happens on occasion, I come on here and read all the comments that people have put on various threads, that generally gives me the get up an go that I need and I'm on my bike within minutes.


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Sep 2012)

Saluki said:


> Hi
> Well done on starting on this cycling lark. You'll be horribly addicted in no time flat and will bore all your mates to tears about bikes. We do. Some of our friends have started avoiding us now
> 
> If you have a horrible memory, why not print your route off and stuff it in your pocket so you can look at it when necessary. We do this all the time. We have just invested in our local ordinance survey map and its a Godsend.
> ...


 
Thanks.  My friends already know that to mention the Tour de France to me is to endure an evening of pure joy while I ramble on...

With regards to routes, I am finding Google Earth and Streetview a godsend, as you can actually see the terrain and landmarks. Helps a lot, although I forget most of it by the time I've got my hat on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Thanks.  My friends already know that to mention the Tour de France to me is to endure an evening of pure joy while I ramble on...
> 
> With regards to routes, I am finding Google Earth and Streetview a godsend, as you can actually see the terrain and landmarks. Helps a lot, although I forget most of it by the time I've got my hat on.


As you cover more roads in your area, it will start to sink in where they connect, try visualising landmarks, position of the sun at certain times of day and the sun relative to the land marks you pass. from now till march, the sun will not be anywhere toward the north, so if the sun is in front you are not going north, morning till noon you will be travelling E, Se, or S afternoon S, SW, or W depending on time of day, opposite is true if the sun is behind you. You can always use an old watch with dials as a compass.
But to be honest after awhile you will know your roads.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As you cover more roads in your area, it will start to sink in where they connect, try visualising landmarks, position of the sun at certain times of day and the sun relative to the land marks you pass. from now till march, the sun will not be anywhere toward the north, so if the sun is in front you are not going north, morning till noon you will be travelling E, Se, or S afternoon S, SW, or W depending on time of day, opposite is true if the sun is behind you. You can always use an old watch with dials as a compass.
> But to be honest after awhile you will know your roads.


Or, even, ask a passer-by for directions?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or, even, ask a passer-by for directions?


I dont usually see too many, where I ride, but then I never really do get lost, misplaced sometimes, then I will try and find someone, though its only happened once in 1600 miles, and then the map didn't show one of the roads on the junction, otherwise I would have been fine. (from an old road atlas, just for general guidance, i.e. which way is which village)


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Sep 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or, even, ask a passer-by for directions?


 
Hey! I _AM _a man, you know!


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Sep 2012)

Well, I did it. I actually went to my darts match on a pushbike. 

Predictably, I went the wrong way. Both there and the way back.  It should have been 5.3 miles each way, but I've done 12.84 at an average speed of 11.6mph, including stopping to turn the TomTom on (and get a signal), and about 6 miles holding the thing. I cannot recommend this to anyone. I took all my bits of kit, and even filled the water bottle so that there was an extra 0.5kg to lug about.

The original plan of the cycle path has been scrapped as one of the other players has ridden it, and it's rough as fu not very nice. It goes along the back of the Goscote estate, and is apparently full of glass and chavs on scramblers. If you get a flat, you're on your own with a nice posh bike a good way from anywhere useful. 

So, I need to get out during daylight hours to recce the route. Once I've done it a few times I'll be fine.

Oh, and Mouse Hill? I _own_ you!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Hey! I _AM _a man, you know!


Good point!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2012)

Next time, try following the bus 
edit: well done btw


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Sep 2012)

Oh, and something else I've found out. In the last 23 years or so I've completely lost the ability to ride standing on the pedals. Is that normal? Will it come back to me?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Oh, and something else I've found out. In the last 23 years or so I've completely lost the ability to ride standing on the pedals. Is that normal? Will it come back to me?


Yea it'll come back I was the same, though it took me a fair while.


mrbadexample said:


> Hey! I _AM _a man, you know!


Quicker to ask then be pondering and getting cold.


----------



## mrbadexample (20 Sep 2012)

Can someone tell me how to join the CC group on mycyclelog please? If I click on "join" it asks for a password. Do I need to request membership?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Can someone tell me how to join the CC group on mycyclelog please? If I click on "join" it asks for a password. Do I need to request membership?


Ask Ianruak


----------



## mrbadexample (21 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ask Ianruak


 
Err, I don't really understand that (is that a member name?) but I found destructions on the "How Do I...?" board so hopefully I'll get it sorted soon.  I've worked out that if I estimate the bike and gear cost as £500, I need to do 2000 miles to have saved £500 worth of petrol, thus effectively recouping my costs.

I'd like to do that within a year. I think that's quite realistic. 40 miles a week will see that done.

Nigel have you really done 1594 miles since the end of June?


----------



## Saluki (21 Sep 2012)

Well done on the darts match ride  
Are you sure that you went the wrong way? Maybe it was just a navigational adventure. We have lots of those and its always more interesting that way.


----------



## mrbadexample (21 Sep 2012)

Feeling quite pleased today. I knocked off work nice and early, thinking "I might nip out on the bike this afternoon." Then it rained.

Rules #5 and #9 obviously applied, so I went out anyway. I decided to repeat the run to Pelsall where I play darts. As it was daylight, I managed not to go the wrong way. This was pleasing. Another couple of runs and I might remember the route. 

I forgot to reset the trip meter, so I've had to guess a little bit. I reckon about 11 miles at around 12mph. Not only that, when I got there I didn't stop and rest while I threw arrows. I turned straight round and came home. So 11 miles without stopping, in the rain. I actually began to enjoy the rain, even though it renders spectacles almost entirely useless. It prevented me from overheating, and meant I was a badass. 

I've decided that there's not actually that much wrong with my engine. Sure, it's been rusting in a scrapyard for twenty years or more, but it still runs. It needs an oil change and a bit of a tune up, but apart from that it's not too bad. I've not yet had to stop on a hill, and I've still got lower gears to use in case things get really tough. 

My problem is the air intake system. I stopped smoking in January after about 25 years. My lungs hurt. My chest hurts. My heart hurts. I can utterly exhaust myself in about 30 seconds if I really go for it. As long as I plod along steadily, I can cope, but by the time I get to the top of some of the lumpy bits I'm dying. I sure hope that'll get better, and soon. 

I tried to do a bit standing on the pedals, too. Still not easy, but I must have managed a metre or two before control became an issue and I had to drop back into the saddle. I think the different weight distribution has a lot to do with it.

Not a bad start to week #2.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Nigel have you really done 1594 miles since the end of June?


Yea he's one of the staff members, he put me right when I did it.
And yea I have done that far, just tipped the 1600 this morning, but I do have quite a bit of spare time. Aim to do 3000 by the end of the year ( I am on target)
It gets easier, hills do get easier, if you want to keep hurting they get quicker. Well done on getting out in the rain, know what you mean about glasses, the rains fine once you have got some distance because you get warm, a bit like an engine. My two trips this morning were both 5 miles so barely got warm, but a bit of traffic so I was slower this morning. I am going out for a 20 mile run if the OH dont moan.


----------



## RWright (21 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Feeling quite pleased today. I knocked off work nice and early, thinking "I might nip out on the bike this afternoon." Then it rained.
> 
> Rules #5 and #9 obviously applied, so I went out anyway. I decided to repeat the run to Pelsall where I play darts. As it was daylight, I managed not to go the wrong way. This was pleasing. Another couple of runs and I might remember the route.
> 
> ...


 
You are a badass I also found I sort of like riding in the rain as well..when it is not too cold anyway. I rode yesterday evening and when I got home my trip meter said 8 miles and I know I had done 16 because I ride the route a lot, still havent figured that out, I never noticed my speedometer not working but it was dark for some of the ride.

The rest of your post could have been written about me. I quit smoking cigarettes after having smoked for a long time...I still use electronic cigarettes and hope to eventually get off them. I am working through all the same issues you mentioned and have been riding long enough now that I am starting to notice I am getting stronger, losing weight and feeling better. The hills can still be tough but not as bad, standing still does not feel comfortable to me but I am doing it a little more often and attacking the hill rather than spinning them, just for quick burst. I can exhaust myself quickly as well if I am not careful. I just do it for short periods.

I started doing a few push ups every day and this weekend I am going to start doing a few sit ups as well, not a lot, just enough to start waking those muscles up. I think it will eventually make me more comfortable on the bike. I did not get in the bad shape overnight and I don't expect to get into good shape overnight either. Just allow yourself to maybe use an easier route on the days you don't feel as strong. I think keeping at it is the key.


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Sep 2012)

12 miles today. 

I need to meet my mate tomorrow night about 4.5 miles away, so thought I'd recce the route or I'll be late. Part of the route was along a towpath which, after this morning's rain, was more like cycling _in_ the canal than alongside it. One bit of road was flooded too, at least a third of the depth of the wheel. I went through it a bit warily, as you can't see if there's a pothole at the bottom waiting to tip you off. 

On the way back I was about to leave the towpath when I saw a sign indicating that it went to Walsall Wharf, so I thought I'd add a bit extra and go the long way home. Narrowly avoided falling off after I went up the edge of the towpath (wooden edging, very wet) trying to avoid the puddles a bit. The front wheel went up, the rear wheel didn't and I had a little speedway-style moment.  However, I kept it upright and made it safely home. I'd done 11.2 miles so I rode round the estate until I got to 12. 

Really didn't want to go out after the rain this morning, but enjoyed the ride. I averaged 11mph which is up a little, despite two stops to check the SatNav when I went a bit wrong. So I must be going faster! It was a pretty flat route though - no real lumps to contend with.

I did nothing at the weekend. Busy all day Saturday, then a curry in the evening with a few friends to celebrate my birthday (tomorrow). Didn't get to bed until 4am so needless to say I wasn't good for much on Sunday.


----------



## marshmella (24 Sep 2012)

My usual commute takes me along the Rushall Canal then onto the Tame valley canal, but not today after so much rain, just too risky.


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Sep 2012)

marshmella said:


> My usual commute takes me along the Rushall Canal then onto the Tame valley canal, but not today after so much rain, just too risky.


 
But you've got a mountain bike, right? How bad can it be? The towpaths are a bit rough, but I like cycling along the canals. Rather them than playing with the traffic, anyway.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Sep 2012)

I think I should be in here, as I am in need of motivation as well.


----------



## simon.r (25 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I'd done 11.2 miles so I rode round the estate until I got to 12.


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this I've been known to ride a couple of hundred yards past my house, then back again, just to get to the next full mile!


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> I think I should be in here, as I am in need of motivation as well.


 
Well, I'll motivate you, if you'll motivate me!

Get out there now you lazy idle oik!


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Sep 2012)

Having said that, I really can't see me going out on the bike later. It's slinging it down, and forecast to get much, much worse at exactly the time I need to be out. 

I've done 5.5 miles today popping out to get a haircut, so I reserve the right to use the car tonight.  Only coz it's my birthday, you understand?


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Well, I'll motivate you, if you'll motivate me!
> 
> Get out there now you lazy idle oik!


----------



## marshmella (25 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Having said that, I really can't see me going out on the bike later. It's slinging it down, and forecast to get much, much worse at exactly the time I need to be out.
> 
> I've done 5.5 miles today popping out to get a haircut, so I reserve the right to use the car tonight.  Only coz it's my birthday, you understand?


Happy new haircut MBE birthday MBE.


----------



## marshmella (25 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> But you've got a mountain bike, right? How bad can it be? The towpaths are a bit rough, but I like cycling along the canals. Rather them than playing with the traffic, anyway.


That's right MBE, i've got an MTB  still very dodgy on mostly unsurfaced towpath between Walsall and West Brom. What's it like on the Hybrid in the drier weather?


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Sep 2012)

marshmella said:


> Happy new haircut MBE birthday MBE.


 
Thanks pal.  The hybrid is great - just right for me. It's a bit heavy, but again this is no bad thing - more weight = more calories burned.


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Sep 2012)

Feeling chuffed to bits. I applied rules #1, #5 and #9, and went on the bike. Fortunately it didn't rain quite as mentally as it has all morning.


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Sep 2012)

Mmmm, birthday T-shirt.


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Mmmm, birthday T-shirt.


Somebody trying to tell you something...........


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Sep 2012)

Have just had a clear out of my bike shed.
So now that I can get at my bikes again, I'm hoping I'll get one out now & again & finally get some miles in!
(That's the problem when you move into a smaller space, everything that's not needed ended up in my shed!)


----------



## mrbadexample (26 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> Have just had a clear out of my bike shed.
> So now that I can get at my bikes again, I'm hoping I'll get one out now & again & finally get some miles in!


 
Excellent. Put your favourite one at the front so it's nice and easy to get out.


----------



## mrbadexample (26 Sep 2012)

Darts again tonight, just shy of 8 miles as I went the right way. 

I'll have had the bike for a fortnight tomorrow. Already things are feeling easier. The speed at which my confidence is returning is really pleasing. I feel more stable, I can look over my shoulder much more easily, my average speed is increasing, my bum hurts less. I can even get out of the saddle for a bit if I have to. I almost can't believe it's happening so quickly to a lardy 44 year old with such an appalling fitness level. 

I'm loving it. I'm just 13 miles short of my first accumulated ton.


----------



## DaveyM (26 Sep 2012)

keep it up mate.
You seem to be doing really well


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> Have just had a clear out of my bike shed.
> So now that I can get at my bikes again, I'm hoping I'll get one out now & again & finally get some miles in!
> (That's the problem when you move into a smaller space, everything that's not needed ended up in my shed!)


Keep the bike near your front or back door


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Sep 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Keep the bike near your front or back door


I used to keep it by 'my' front door, but now that I'm sharing, I've been relegated to the shed; at the previous residence it was the garage at the end of a long garden. Now, just as soon as it stops raining.......


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Sep 2012)

I've decided to go & join my old group on their Sunday ride; see how far I get.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Sep 2012)

DaveyM said:


> keep it up mate.
> You seem to be doing really well


 
Cheers Davey. I'm well pleased - far better than I expected for the first fortnight. Off to ALDI in a bit to see if they've got any clobber left.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Sep 2012)

Disappointed. All I really wanted was a pair of waterproof overtrousers. Only two pairs of medium left. I guess if they were sewn together...

I actually contemplated buying a pair in the belief that if I keep this up then one day I'd be able to get in them. 

I did buy a pair of gloves and a merino shirt. I tried on a waterproof jacket but the XL was pathetically small. C'mon, I ain't _that_ big! 

On the plus side, it was a 6.5 mile round trip.


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Disappointed......... I did buy a pair of gloves and a merino shirt. I tried on a waterproof jacket but the XL was pathetically small. C'mon, I ain't _that_ big!
> On the plus side, it was a 6.5 mile round trip.


 
Unless it's for commuting, waterproof trousers aren't important.

Some manufacturers must use elastic tape measures when they measure their clothing!

I had to buy XXXL to get a cycling jersey to fit me a couple of years back from one manufacturer!

I can quite see that I am XL, but XXXL............


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> Unless it's for commuting, waterproof trousers aren't important.


 
I'd have said "unless it's raining, waterproof trousers aren't important". 

It's never going to be a commuter. I have to carry too much kit (i.e. a car bootful) so it's not an option. 

I might still want to use it in the rain though.


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I'd have said "unless it's raining, waterproof trousers aren't important".
> It's never going to be a commuter. I have to carry too much kit (i.e. a car bootful) so it's not an option.
> I might still want to use it in the rain though.


What I meant was, your legs dry off quickly, & I find waterproof trousers much more of an annoyance than just riding in cycle kit; be that shorts, three quarters, or longs.


----------



## mrbadexample (28 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> What I meant was, your legs dry off quickly, & I find waterproof trousers much more of an annoyance than just riding in cycle kit; be that shorts, three quarters, or longs.


 
Ahh, I see. I normally wear jeans, which just get soggy and horrible.


----------



## Finnjävel (28 Sep 2012)

One way of going about this kind of changes to one's lifestyle is to fake it until you make it. Want to be a fit person? Imitate one. Do what they do: ride the bike a lot, eat like a fit person would eat and if it floats your boat, buy cycling specific clothes. Pretty soon you're a lot fitter than now, and after a while you can be a lot fitter than you ever thought possible.


----------



## Liamjc90 (28 Sep 2012)

Finnjävel said:


> One way of going about this kind of changes to one's lifestyle is to fake it until you make it. Want to be a fit person? Imitate one. Do what they do: ride the bike a lot, eat like a fit person would eat and if it floats your boat, buy cycling specific clothes. Pretty soon you're a lot fitter than now, and after a while you can be a lot fitter than you ever thought possible.


 
I like this theory a lot, apart from the eat like a fit person bit don't think i"ll ever eat salads.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2012)

Keep up the good work Mr Greatexample. I was nudging 14 stone before the summer, I'm now just a pound or so over 13 stone just by commuting and getting out for some fun 20-milers.

Had to punch some new holes in my belts !


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Sep 2012)

Liamjc90 said:


> I like this theory a lot, apart from the eat like a fit person bit don't think i"ll ever eat salads.


Anything with salad cream is a salad to me.


----------



## mrbadexample (28 Sep 2012)

Finnjävel said:


> One way of going about this kind of changes to one's lifestyle is to fake it until you make it. Want to be a fit person? Imitate one. Do what they do: ride the bike a lot, eat like a fit person would eat and if it floats your boat, buy cycling specific clothes. Pretty soon you're a lot fitter than now, and after a while you can be a lot fitter than you ever thought possible.


 
I do like this attitude. 

I actually do eat pretty healthily. I've pretty much turned my garden into an allotment, so plenty of fresh vegetables. I cook a lot from scratch, and rarely eat takeaways or pre-packed processed rubbish. However, this just means that what I'm eating is usually _really_ tasty, so yes please I'll just have a second helping...and a nice slice of home made cake to follow.


----------



## Widge (28 Sep 2012)

'Fake it 'til you make it......'

I like this philosophy a lot!

Why this didn't occur to me 35 years ago I have no idea! But...looking back.....I suppose I mostly did this with my life anyway!

Anyhoo....as advise to a new 'Cyclist' it is perfect and will serve well to motivate me...especially as I now (thanks 'Aldi and Triban') have plenty of looky-likey-fakey kit...........?

Best

w


----------



## simon.r (28 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Ahh, I see. I normally wear jeans, which just get soggy and horrible.


 
Jeans are bad news in the rain. Bare legs or tights are the way to go. If you can't quite get your head around wearing tights yet, then walking type trousers (e.g. Craghoppers / Regatta) are much better than jeans, or Ron Hill Bikesters are pretty good if you can just about cope with something cycling specific but don't want the full on contour hugging lycra look...yet


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Sep 2012)

A fraction shy of nine miles this morning, dropping a birthday card round to my mate, and a cheque to the bank. Felt quite safe leaving my bike in Walsall for a change, as it's full of Old Bill this morning. Something to do with the EDL I think. Even the market's been cancelled. 

Lovely day, albeit a teeny bit windy. Reached a new maximum speed of 61.1mph*, which was exciting:























*Obviously complete cobblers. I didn't quite manage to get to 26mph, so there's obviously something wrong with me thingy.


----------



## RWright (29 Sep 2012)

Lovely day, albeit a teeny bit windy. Reached a new maximum speed of 61.1mph*, which was exciting:







I bet it was


----------



## Old Plodder (29 Sep 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Reached a new maximum speed of 61.1mph*, which was exciting:
> *Obviously complete cobblers. I didn't quite manage to get to 26mph, so there's obviously something wrong with me thingy.


Just as well it lied with all the police around.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Sep 2012)

35 miles today!
(Last 5 walked, legs gave way, had to have a lie down to recover enough to get back home.)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> 35 miles today!
> (Last 5 walked, legs gave way, had to have a lie down to recover enough to get back home.)


well done: I think it's more tiring to walk 5 miles than to cycle them.


----------



## Old Plodder (1 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> well done: I think it's more tiring to walk 5 miles than to cycle them.


They were nearly all uphill, & my cycling legs were shot.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Oct 2012)

This Cycling Log thingy's a great little motivator in itself. When I logged in today I saw a little red arrow denoting that I'd gone down a place in the rankings. 

So I've been our for a spin. Along Walstead road to Rushall Canal, along as far as the Tame Valley Canal, and along as far as the College Road Bridge. This is the first part of the route I may take to Erdington when I pop over and see a mate. 

The Tame Valley towpath was a bit nasty. Narrow, and slippery as hell. I managed most of it in a pretty low gear but a fairly steady rhythm, at around 7-8 mph. Put a foot down on a fair few occasions, and had plenty of dicey moments. There is a concrete path but it's so overgrown that you can't _quite_ ride on it. It was mostly downhill so not too bad effort-wise. Getting towards the College Road end there was a series of locks and some pretty steep bits down the path. 

I had a bit of a rest at College Road, mainly while I decided whether to go back along the road or the canal. In the end I plumped for the road, even though it was rush hour. Mainly because the traction on the towpath was poor, and I knew I'd struggle getting back up the steep bits. At least the road was dry. Mostly bus and cycle lanes too so not so bad, and the height gain was a nice gradual ascent (A34 towards Scott Arms, for those that know it) rather than several short savage bursts on a poor surface.

I think it would be nice in the summer. 

My longest ride yet, 14.25 miles. Now I have to go another 6 (each way) to my girlfriend's house to get my dinner. That should get my place back in the rankings.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this I've been known to ride a couple of hundred yards past my house, then back again, just to get to the next full mile!


No your not the only one!

I love reading your posts MBE.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Oct 2012)

Just got back - another 12.55 miles racked up. Good job it's mostly downhill on the way back after a nice Thai red curry. 

I would like to thank the driver of the articulated lorry registration mark BT61 XSF that was in so much of a hurry that he decided to overtake me at a pinch point and run me off the road. Rest assured that tomorrow I will have your name & address, and the director of your company will be explaining your actions. Good luck with that one, fella. 

That means today I have cycled 26.7 miles - about double my previous best. I suspect that tomorrow I will be unable to walk. 

Oh, and I have a new personal best of 30.6mph.


----------



## Old Plodder (2 Oct 2012)

Congrats on your new PB, mrbadexample.


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Oct 2012)

8 more miles this afternoon, to pop and see the operator of the truck that almost had me off yesterday. Convenient of him to be nice and local.  Sat and had a cup of coffee and a chat with the transport manager. Took a copy of this for him to give to the driver. Hopefully a little 'education' will make him think twice when he's overtaking the next cyclist. 

I forgot to click my odometer into place for the first mile or so, so I'll have to do that again for it to count. Took a wrong turning (again!) on the way home, so ended up doing three extra miles. And it rained, a lot.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Oct 2012)

Need to talk to operator of errant truck. Phone, car or ride 8 miles?
Off to play darts. Ride, cadge a lift, or take your own car?
Off for a Thai Curry. Preferred method of transport?

You'll have to change your username. You're about the best example there is for a newbie cyclist in terms of how to get the miles in and fitness up.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> You'll have to change your username. You're about the best example there is for a newbie cyclist in terms of how to get the miles in and fitness up.




Yeah, mrgoodexample perhaps.


----------



## mrbadexample (3 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> You'll have to change your username. You're about the best example there is for a newbie cyclist in terms of how to get the miles in and fitness up.


 
Nah, I'll stick with the name. Despite appearances to the contrary, it does suit me. 

I think you underestimate the role the CC forum and it's contributors play. Like I said at the beginning, if I think there's no-one watching, I'll take the car.  I just need a bit of encouragement, and I'm getting it. I like to be able to post every couple of days that I've done _something_. The thought of having nothing to say is motivation in itself, especially when I see what other people are doing.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Oct 2012)

Don't worry. I'm definitely watching...


----------



## DaveyM (3 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I think you underestimate the role the CC forum and it's contributors play.


 
I know what you mean .
(but I count you as one of those 'contributors' )


----------



## mrbadexample (5 Oct 2012)

Uh oh. My thread's on page two so I must have been lazy.  Only a few miles over the last couple of days because I've been a bit busy, and I took 'er indoors out for her birthday meal last night, so I owe a bit.

Got home reasonably early today (well, it is POETS day, after all ), didn't have any errands to run so went looking for a route to ride. I'm not quite sure how it happened, but I thought I'd go and have a bash at Beacon Hill. If you're interested, search Strava for barrbeacon and it comes up. The section they give is 1 mile at 2.9% but it was going uphill well before the start of the segment. Plenty tough enough for me at the moment, although I still had three or four gears left if required.

I went over the top of Barr Beacon, down the hill the other side (new PB of 33.6mph ) and right onto the Aldridge Road. Down as far as Queslett Road East, right again and followed it down to pick up the A34 and head back for home. A couple of loops round my estate to finish brought it up to 14 miles. 

So, I now have a circuit, and a time. 1 hour 7 minutes 1 second to be precise. The circuit is lumpy enough to be quite challenging for me at the moment - the legs know I've been out, that's for sure. I'm also sure that it's the hills that will build fitness and stamina far quicker than cycling on the flat. 

It seems obvious that I want to get this circuit done in less than an hour as my first target. It shouldn't be too difficult, as I hit a few red lights and also had to stop and free the chain after it dropped off the smallest sprocket and got jammed between it and the frame. Fortunately I was able to stop pedalling the second I felt it jam, so not too difficult to free and no damage done as far as I can see. It's the first time my chain's come off so I was a bit surprised. Does this mean I need to make some adjustments? I'm a bit worried about mucking about with it as I don't know what I'm doing. 

Now having a well-deserved .


----------



## RWright (5 Oct 2012)

I had a problem with the chain on my triple ring bike coming off (mostly because I was cross chaining) so I set the front Low limit screw so it would not go on the small front ring. Seems sort of drastic and not for everyone, but I never used the small front ring anyway. So rather than actually think about what I was doing while riding I just eliminated the problem. I can cross chain to my heart's content now. 

I am not a great mechanic and can't diagnose your problem from the amount of info you gave.
There are a lot of great how to's on youtube and I bet if you ask in the know how section they could help you get it fixed up. Give them all the info you can, such as how old is the chain, what gears you were in ect.


----------



## Old Plodder (6 Oct 2012)

Just adjust the front mech so that there is about a 2mm clearance of the big ring, then adjust the outer stop screw so that the chain will 'just' climb onto the big ring, then adjust the inner stop screw so that it will 'just' drop onto the smallest chainring; job done. 
(Also, remove any excess slack in the cable.)


----------



## trampyjoe (6 Oct 2012)

This is the video that taught me how to adjust it...

View: http://youtu.be/ngm6dr-1na0


----------



## Randochap (6 Oct 2012)

Don't overdo it. Steady as she goes.


----------



## mrbadexample (6 Oct 2012)

Ah, no, sorry, I might have been misunderstood. The chain dropped off the smallest rear sprocket, not the smallest front chainring.


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2012)

try this


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkzvfCaIbyQ


----------



## Old Plodder (7 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Ah, no, sorry, I might have been misunderstood. The chain dropped off the smallest rear sprocket, not the smallest front chainring.


Same difference. 
Two stop screws, one for the big cog, one for the little cog.
If, after they have been adjusted properly, the chain still drops off, you will need to adjust the 'B' screw, this determines how close the upper jockey wheel is to the cogs.


----------



## Old Plodder (7 Oct 2012)

Went out for a ride this morning & managed another 34 miles. 

(Weather was very misty; until I got back home! )


----------



## mrbadexample (7 Oct 2012)

Thanks all for the tips - haven't had chance to look at it this weekend as I got roped into helping a mate "prune" the black poplar in his garden. 

For "prune" read "climb 60' up a tree with a bowsaw and hack 4" thick branches off". 

I'll try and have a look at it this week sometime. 

And well done fatmac, that's good going.


----------



## Old Plodder (8 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> And well done fatmac, that's good going.


Thanks; I hope to keep it up.


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Oct 2012)

Managed to fit in an afternoon spin today. It was raining, so I didn't much fancy trying to beat the time I set for the 14 mile circuit I did on Friday. In fact, I didn't much want to go out at all. 

In fact, the more I thought about it the more I thought that trying to beat the time was a daft thing to be trying - it'd only encourage me to take more chances, sneak through a red light, cut through a bit of traffic or something similarly silly. I don't need to be putting myself at risk trying to shave a few seconds off a trip. Let's face it: I'm a big heavy bloke on a big heavy bike - I'm not going to be setting any records. Yet. 

So I did the ride in reverse. I forgot to reset my trip meter, so there was 2.08 miles on there from Sunday, when I nipped to Decathlon for padded shorts (they were quite good today, but did seem to push me further forward on the saddle). Sorry, I digress. Today I did 13.88 miles. Couldn't initially fathom this......but today I did a left-hand circuit, as opposed to a right hand circuit on Friday. This means I've taken the short way round all the roundabouts, so a wee bit less distance.

The reverse direction seemed tortuous compared to Friday. The Queslett road is one long uphill drag, the undulations of the Aldridge Road had me scrabbling for lower gears than I've ever been in, and then I got to Beacon Hill. This is the bit that I reached 33.6mph coming _down_ on Friday. Gulp. 

I'd already ridden a fair way by then - on Friday it was near the beginning of the circuit, and a long, gradual incline. This way round it was fearsome (for me, at least) and I'd been thinking about it as I struggled along the Queslett & Aldridge Roads. I was already experiencing some pain in my hip joints by this time.  I'd dropped to the little ring (sorry rules, it was a choice of ride, or not ride ) and found myself in gear one almost immediately. I've _never_ been in gear one before. Fortunately, I could see a road sign near the top indicating lane choice, so I knew I didn't have far to go. I was determined to either make it to the top or grind to a halt and fall off in the attempt.  It was close.

I didn't fall off, and the lovely, blessed traffic lights at the top changed to red so I could stop and have a wheeze for a bit. Mostly I don't much like red lights, but this one was a godsend.  A fairly easy descent back home from there.

My time was 1:14:25, but I had to take off around 10 minutes from Sunday, leaving 1:04 ish. Friday was 1:07 but I had to stop and mess with the chain for a couple of minutes, so I've done each circuit in almost exactly the same time. This surprised me, because I was dying at points out there today. 

Hope everyone else has had a good start to the week.


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Oct 2012)

Ahhh, I've found the Strava segment for Beacon Hill in that direction. Only 0.2 miles but 6% average, and 9-11% at the top. It's a bloody good job it wasn't 0.3 miles, I can tell you.


----------



## Old Plodder (8 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Managed to fit in an afternoon spin today. It was raining, so I didn't much fancy trying to beat the time I set for the 14 mile circuit I did on Friday. In fact, I didn't much want to go out at all.
> [snipped]
> My time was 1:14:25, but I had to take off around 10 minutes from Sunday, leaving 1:04 ish. Friday was 1:07 but I had to stop and mess with the chain for a couple of minutes, so I've done each circuit in almost exactly the same time. This surprised me, because I was dying at points out there today.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good start to the week.


Well done for getting out, I know the feeling.
Congrats on maintaining your speed & time in 'unwelcome conditions'.


----------



## mrbadexample (9 Oct 2012)

Another good day. Went to the girlfriend's for me tea again. She needed tinfoil. "I'll just pop to the shop and get some, love." 

The nearest shop didn't have any, so I phoned and asked her where the next nearest one was. "It's right at the top of that bloody great hill!" she says.

Clearly, wimping out in front of my girlfriend was not an option.  So I climbed the hill. The Strava segment is here. And it's _categorised!_ My first categorised climb!  Now I know it wouldn't rate so much as a blip in the Tour de France, but I'm pleased. Even more so when I changed _up_ a gear about halfway because I wasn't making fast enough progress. 

A somewhat disappointing 30.8 mph on the descent though, despite getting as low as I could. Probably the extra drag from the tinfoil on the rack.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Oct 2012)

You're getting it bad now! This week, letter to post. The box isn't that far away, but it is uphill. So of course I ride up there, purely to get the work-out!

Took a cheque round to someone. Phone call later: "you wrote the cheque out wrong - numbers and words don't match". "Don't worry - it can wait until Sunday". But no, I pop round immediately, pick the cheque up. "Great, get it back to me on Sunday". I take it round to the second signatory and get the change initialled. Then take it back again on the same night. Each trip is only a mile or two, but there are some hills in the way, and its better than nothing.


----------



## mrbadexample (9 Oct 2012)

I quite agree Jim - all those little trips add up. My post box is a mile each way, and even Morrisons at less than a mile round trip is worth a quick sprint to me. Faster than walking, more economical (and sensible) than using the car. 

I can honestly say that since I got the bike I haven't made a single short trip in the car. I did 18 miles in it on Saturday because I can't carry a garden shredder on the bike, but that's it. And the better I get, the further a "short trip" becomes. At the moment, it's anything less than 10 miles each way, and growing.


----------



## RWright (10 Oct 2012)

That was great work getting out and doing the route backwards in the rain. I did not ride Sunday because of a trip out of town. I was out in our first cool snap here sunday for about 5 hours with a lot of wind. It was cold and raining Monday and I was very worn out from the day before and sore from some other working out I did during the weekend...so I didn't ride ( I know..I'm a wuss). I did work on my feet about all day today and didn't feel like riding when I got home, (cold weather still here and very overcast) but I put on my sweatshirt and took off. I felt good after I got going and soon the soreness was about gone. I got in a little over 10 miles. I wasn't fast today but I was enjoying the ride. This forum does help keep me motivated.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Oct 2012)

Well done on getting out, you keep on sneaking those miles in


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I felt good after I got going and soon the soreness was about gone. I got in a little over 10 miles. I wasn't fast today but I was enjoying the ride. This forum does help keep me motivated.


 
How come just walking out the front door is the difficult bit?  Even when it's raining it doesn't seem too bad after a couple of miles. 

I'm resting today. I've experienced a little soreness in my hips over the last couple of rides, and don't want to overdo it. I think my saddle might need to come up a touch.


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well done on getting out, you keep on sneaking those miles in


 
Thanks. I wish the log would update though, I've got 30 more miles that aren't showing!  Today is the end of week 4. I've managed an average of 48 miles per week, which I'm well pleased with, although I would like to have made it 50. Sadly, my darts match tonight is about 200 yards away, so I can't even top it off with that.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Thanks. I wish the log would update though, I've got 30 more miles that aren't showing!


 
I see it has updated now and you are up 4 places, just have to keep chipping away.
I set my goal of 1500 miles thinking I'd struggle to make it but it seems more and more possible with each ride, I am certain that you'll knock out the 2000miles you've set with ease.


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I see it has updated now and you are up 4 places,


 
I see yours has updated too, and I'm not as near to catching you as I thought I was.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Oct 2012)

I am sure as the days get shorter and I have less time to ride you will sneak past me, I have to do it as a specifc thing and you seem better a fitting it into everyday life.
But I will be keeping a watchfull eye on your totals


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Oct 2012)

Nice day today, cool and sunny but a tiny bit breezy. Working from home so took the opportunity to skive take an early lunch, so went for a spin at about 1020. Did the 14 mile circuit, the first way round. Just had two days off so well rested.

Felt pretty good. Beacon Hill no problem, although I couldn't match the downhill speed I made before (think I must have drafted the cars a bit the first time). Aldridge road is definitely _much_ easier in this direction. 

Only got held up at one set of lights, although that was at the Scott Arms which take a long time to change (but therefore provided me with a breather before the next uphill section). As it wasn't rush hour, I was able to sail out at most junctions without a pause, and there were fewer idiots to watch out for.

The chain popped off and wedged again - this appears to only happen in the big ring. Unfortunately this happened on one of the best descents, so I had to coast to the bottom instead of driving hard down the hill. Took only a few seconds to free it, then an uneventful last couple of miles.

I thought I'd done well, and I was right. I obliterated my previous time (set at the early part of the rush hour) by...


























...3 seconds. 

And to cap it all, the odometer reckons it was 0.02 miles shorter than last time. 

I need to make some adjustments, as it is continuing to cause pain in my hip joints. Saddle height?

I've covered the 14 mile route at an average of 12.5mph. Me and the bike weigh around about 120kg (or 2 x Marco Pantani, plus his bike!), and the course is by no means flat. I can't seem to get out of the twelves though - my best average for any route is about 12.8mph.

I'm already yearning for n+1. Don't tell my bike - I've only had it 30 days. I need to keep it for errands and shopping, but I need a road bike, or even a CX bike to get around on.


----------



## simon.r (12 Oct 2012)

Increasing your average speed by a tiny amount seems to take a hugely disproportionate amount of effort.

I had a period last year when I was travelling the same route several times a week. I increased my average from 12 mph to 16mph (hey, I've never claimed to be fast!), but it took weeks / months to get that small increase!

Looking at your bike, you could lose some weight off it (mudguards / rack) if you're prepared to sacrifice some practicality. A couple of pounds off the bike makes a bigger difference than is logical. Skinny, fast rolling, tyres will also make a big difference.

Either that or the n+1 route - you know it makes sense


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> Looking at your bike, you could lose some weight off it (mudguards / rack) if you're prepared to sacrifice some practicality. A couple of pounds off the bike makes a bigger difference than is logical. Skinny, fast rolling, tyres will also make a big difference.


 
I can't shed the weight, or I'd never use it! I made a point of buying something that I can go shopping and carry stuff on, as otherwise I'd just take the car.

I might, after winter, strip all the gubbins off and do the lap again, to see what difference it makes. Mind you, I should be lighter then too, as the weight is dropping off quite nicely at the moment. 

I favour the n+1 route.


----------



## RWright (12 Oct 2012)

Making big improvments in times I think is something you may want to monitor more monthly (or even longer) than daily or even weekly, look for consistancy in the short term, which it seems you are getting with no problem. I would think that even a 1 mph improvement over say six weeks to two months is a nice one as long as you can do it consistantly. I monitor the clock and miles closely as I ride myself, so I know how you feel. I think I may not watch so close for a couple of weeks and just see how things go.

I wish I knew more about fixing gears and chains so I could help you fix it. Just try not to cross chain. If my chain kept coming off I would have it checked out. You don't want to come to a pinch point, big truck, high speed, some idiot cuts you off, chain comes off, distraction situation if you can avoid it.


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I wish I knew more about fixing gears and chains so I could help you fix it. Just try not to cross chain. If my chain kept coming off I would have it checked out. You don't want to come to a pinch point, big truck, high speed, some idiot cuts you off, chain comes off, distraction situation if you can avoid it.


 
It's only happened twice, when I'm in the big ring and change to the smallest sprocket. It just needs a tweak - I'll have a look at it tomorrow if I get chance. 

I agree with the speed thing - I shouldn't expect things so quickly, especially as I keep adding weight to the bike! I'm already a couple of mph up over where I started, and as you say, consistency is probably more important at this stage.


----------



## Old Plodder (12 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> Increasing your average speed by a tiny amount seems to take a hugely disproportionate amount of effort.
> I had a period last year when I was travelling the same route several times a week. I increased my average from 12 mph to 16mph (hey, I've never claimed to be fast!), but it took weeks / months to get that small increase!


Not suprised it took a long time; that's a 33% increase!


----------



## Old Plodder (12 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> It's only happened twice, when I'm in the big ring and change to the smallest sprocket. It just needs a tweak - I'll have a look at it tomorrow if I get chance.
> 
> I agree with the speed thing - I shouldn't expect things so quickly, especially as I keep adding weight to the bike! I'm already a couple of mph up over where I started, and as you say, consistency is probably more important at this stage.


Might be that the chain is too long; put it on big & big, then, from the bottom run of chain, lift the chain & pull it tight, hook it onto the chainwheel teeth, should be two links sitting up off the chainring; that allows for crossover.


----------



## DaveyM (12 Oct 2012)

Watching you


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I can't seem to get out of the twelves though - my best average for any route is about 12.8mph.


 
Two things achieved today. 

1. I wanted to be able to get over to Erdington to see my mate for a cup of tea. Done that. 
2. Average speed for the 18.35 mile round trip 13.4 mph. Well pleased. Must have been downhill both ways. 

Felt pretty good actually. A little chilly until I warmed up, but overall a nice trip. If I can just extend it by about 3 miles in each direction, then I can get to the Specialized shop for its free service in a couple of weeks. I'll make the bloke show me how to adjust stuff.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Oct 2012)

Nice work Mr BE.
Good speed


----------



## BrumJim (14 Oct 2012)

Its been a lovely couple of days round here for getting on your bike. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## mrbadexample (15 Oct 2012)

Hasn't it? Bit busy today so didn't get out but 32 miles in the 2 previous days must have been worth a day off. 

Must find somewhere to go tomorrow.


----------



## DaveyM (15 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Hasn't it? Bit busy today so didn't get out but 32 miles in the 2 previous days must have been worth a day off.
> 
> Must find somewhere to go tomorrow.


 
Have a couple of days off you've earned it...maybe even a week?


----------



## mrbadexample (15 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Have a couple of days off you've earned it...maybe even a week?


 
Thanks. You've been out again, I see. 

I haven't been anywhere today.


----------



## mrbadexample (16 Oct 2012)

I think the small gods have been kind to me today. Mostly, at least.

Got home from work; horrible cycling weather. Really windy. It made me want to do absolutely nothing. Fortunately, I had a letter to post. Just a mile each way, but it got me out there. The moment I was pedalling, I knew I wanted more - especially after two days off. 

The aforementioned small gods kindly turned the wind down and the sun up, so the day ended with a bit of blue sky. So I went round to see the better half - 6 miles each way. Averaged the trip there at 12.8mph, which was pretty pleasing as that's the uphill part. I knew I could bring it up over 13 on the way home. And despite getting copped by the small god of red lights just about every time I got a decent bit of momentum up, I've done the 12 miles at 13.7mph.

I sense that things are improving. Even just 5 weeks in, I know my fitness is better. I can almost see my physique changing. Come to think of it, I can almost see a physique - I've lost about 10lbs.  My chest and lungs hurt less. A lot less. 

So far so good.


----------



## DaveyM (16 Oct 2012)

Well done again mate. Still sneaking them miles in.
Now you talk about miles and speeds that I am sure (if you were anything like me) seemed like a lot, such a short time ago.

Keep up the good work


----------



## mrbadexample (16 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Now you talk about miles and speeds that I am sure (if you were anything like me) seemed like a lot, such a short time ago.
> 
> Keep up the good work


 
Thanks pal. I need to get a thirty miler done though - am I allowed to stop in the middle or does it have to be all in one hit?


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Thanks pal. I need to get a thirty miler done though - am I allowed to stop in the middle or does it have to be all in one hit?


 
Keep up the good work. I have lost 17 lbs. since the end of July. I feel much better myself.

I did a thirty miler this past Saturday. I think it counts if you stop or not. I got a little lost on a country road and got off my bike to see a direction/miles marker that was overgrown with vines and decided to take a break. I stopped for about 10 minutes but wish I would have kept riding. I kind of stiffened up and never could get back in a good rhythm. Most of the rides I do I never stop and the big majority of them my feet never touch the ground.

I am sure you will have no problem with 30 miles as long as you don't do a lot more climbing than normal. My butt got a little sore and I was ready to get off when I was done. I will keep adding a little to my daily rides and maybe try 40 in a month or two.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I stopped for about 10 minutes


 
I was thinking more of a few hours. You know, ride 15 miles there, stop for tea and cake, ride back a couple of hours later. 

Of course, I can always ride to Worcester. That's about 35 miles from home, and my mates have promised me tea, cake and a bed so I can go home the following day. Don't think I'm quite ready for 70 miles in two days yet though. I reckon I could get there if I stopped for a break half way, and it wasn't too lumpy.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Oct 2012)

Darts. 12 more miles. Wet and windy on the way home. Average 13.1mph. 

Actually won my match for a change too. Checked out on 106 to clinch the win.


----------



## beeblemaster (18 Oct 2012)

Reading your thread made me sign up, very entertaining and informative, for another newcomer - and above all else a local!


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Oct 2012)

beeblemaster said:


> Reading your thread made me sign up, very entertaining and informative, for another newcomer - and above all else a local!


 
Great! That's put big grin on my face this morning.  Hope you're enjoying yourself out there!


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Oct 2012)

Managed to get a ride in this afternoon. Did what was essentially my 14 mile loop but went out a bit further to make it 15 miles, just to pick off a couple of extra places on the table. 

Felt great for almost all of it. Best of all was the average speed. 15.06 miles in 1 hour 4 minutes 34 seconds, which mycyclinglog works out at 13.99mph. Much better than I've managed before, even over shorter distances. If I'd stuck at the original 14 mile loop, I think I'd have just cracked the hour. Not that I'm counting.


----------



## beeblemaster (19 Oct 2012)

Well done indeed! I did my 8 mile "lunchtime" loop today in 32 mins, I last did it 4 weeks ago in 50 mins. Well chuffed! Might have to go right instead of left out of the house and see if I can promote my nice 13-16 mile loop on the rural lanes (around Shenstone, Stonnal and Little Aston, if you're familiar, MBE) to my lunchtime run!


----------



## mrbadexample (19 Oct 2012)

beeblemaster said:


> Well done indeed! I did my 8 mile "lunchtime" loop today in 32 mins, I last did it 4 weeks ago in 50 mins. Well chuffed! Might have to go right instead of left out of the house and see if I can promote my nice 13-16 mile loop on the rural lanes (around Shenstone, Stonnal and Little Aston, if you're familiar, MBE) to my lunchtime run!


 
How long have you been riding beeb? That's a pretty decent average speed over 8 miles - 15mph. I haven't got near that yet, even over relatively short distances. I'm on the Bescot side of Walsall, and never a local (only lived here about 20 years!) so not that familiar with your bit. I know it's prettier than my side though.


----------



## beeblemaster (20 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> How long have you been riding beeb? That's a pretty decent average speed over 8 miles - 15mph. I haven't got near that yet, even over relatively short distances.


 
Been riding about 2 months now. I'm amazed just how quickly I seem to be progressing... I'm not sure if it is good *really*, but in my world I feel good about it and amazing myself. I've just done my first 20!  21.8 miles in 2 hours, inclusive of a couple of 5 min breaks, stopping at 8 miles (I had to, I needed to breathe!), then stopping at 15.



> I'm on the Bescot side of Walsall, and never a local (only lived here about 20 years!) so not that familiar with your bit. I know it's prettier than my side though.


 
I'm in Brownhills, so quite lucky as I've got urban towards Walsall and the rural lanes around Lichfield, a bit muddy though at the moment!


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Oct 2012)

A weekend of inactivity. Bikewise, at least. I went out on Friday and had about 7 beers with a couple of friends. Saturday I ate a good fried breakfast at the Corner Cafe before purchasing replacement floorboards from Caldmore Timber directly opposite the cafe. I took them home and fitted them, stripped wallpaper for most of the day then had a nice fire in the chimnea with a few more beers in the evening. Sunday I had Shreddies for breakfast before assisting my mate in the collection of an ebay-won shed from Stoke. I got home, picked veg out of the garden and cooked treacle-coated gammon with roasted garden veg and onion gravy. I then topped up my log store with two good barrowloads of logs liberated from over the railway. 

I didn't clean the bike like I've been planning to for at least a fortnight, and I've not ridden either. To be honest I can still feel the effects of the 18 miles I did on Friday, but DaveM is riding away into the distance. I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow, or I _will_ get wet.


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Oct 2012)

14 today. Went to the girlfriend's, but decided to do the Sedgley Hill climb when I got there. Slightly easier than last time, and new best of 35.2mph on the way back down. 13.4mph average for the trip.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Oct 2012)

Well done Mr BE still eating up the miles I see


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well done Mr BE still eating up the miles I see


 
Not quite as quickly as others I could mention! 

Whatever I manage to do in the week, you knock off with interest at the weekends. Makes you hard to catch.  I hope to bring up the 300 mark tomorrow with 15 more miles.


----------



## NickJ95GB (23 Oct 2012)

you'll soon be looking forward to going up hills than going down 
and passing people at twice their speed always feels great, keep it up


----------



## mrbadexample (23 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> you'll soon be looking forward to going up hills than going down
> and passing people at twice their speed always feels great, keep it up


 
I still like down best.  

Today I repeated yesterday's run, with a few more miles running about locally before I went, so that brings me up to 303 miles in a day short of 6 weeks. 

It's a bit dicey out there at the moment: load of nasty slimy leaves at the side of the road and two days of constant mist and drizzle. Not a huge amount of fun. There's an underpass I use to skip a busy roundabout and a bit of dual carriageway. It's designated as a cycle and pedestrian route, but the plonkers that made it used the shiniest, slipperiest block paving they possibly could. Nearly fell on it once each way yesterday. I actually went for the dual carriageway on the way home tonight, as it felt a safer option.


----------



## DaveyM (23 Oct 2012)

well done on the 300 mate


----------



## simon.r (24 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I'm on the Bescot side of Walsall, and never a local (only lived here about 20 years!) so not that familiar with your bit. I know it's prettier than my side though.


 
I drove down the M6 today and spotted the Bescott Stadium (through the drizzle). You have my sympathies


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> I drove down the M6 today and spotted the Bescott Stadium (through the drizzle). You have my sympathies


 
Well you'll have had plenty of time for a good look - you won't have been going very fast.


----------



## simon.r (24 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Well you'll have had plenty of time for a good look - you won't have been going very fast.


 
 Very true!


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Oct 2012)

More miles (good), more darts (bad) more drizzle (ugly). 

Had a look at the 2013 TDF route today - looks like a good one. Will have to get myself over to Paris - I've been promising myself for a few years that the 100th edition would be the one. I've been to see stages before but not in Paris. Here's me in Perpignan, 2009:







Front page of L'Equipe - couldn't believe it!


----------



## NickJ95GB (25 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> More miles (good), more darts (bad) more drizzle (ugly).
> 
> Had a look at the 2013 TDF route today - looks like a good one. Will have to get myself over to Paris - I've been promising myself for a few years that the 100th edition would be the one. I've been to see stages before but not in Paris. Here's me in Perpignan, 2009:
> 
> ...


wow, man, entering tour de france. can you tell me about how good you are?
like average speed?
average distance you travel
how often you train
diet etc? thank you


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> wow, man, entering tour de france. can you tell me about how good you are?
> like average speed?
> average distance you travel
> how often you train
> diet etc? thank you


 
1. Not very. Anyone can go and watch, you don't have to be good.
2. About 60mph average across France, less round the towns of course.
3. Anywhere from 400-1000 miles, depending on where the stage takes place, and where I might happen to have a mate I can stay with. 
4. I took the train to Perpignan that day, from Argelès-sur-Mer, but as a rule, not very often.
5. I refuse to go on a diet.

That's Tommy Voeckler winning the stage, I'm in the crowd (under the big red arrow) recording Cavendish about 5 seconds behind the cheeky Frenchman. 

I recommend you go and see some. Well worth the trouble - tends to be a great atmosphere.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Here's me in Perpignan, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got good eyesight......  (Them there faces are just a blur...)

Oh, & congrats for passing 300; next target 500!


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Oct 2012)

fatmac said:


> You've got good eyesight......  (Them there faces are just a blur...)


 
It's bigger and clearer in the actual paper. I should know, I bought 5 copies.  



fatmac said:


> Oh, & congrats for passing 300; next target 500!


 
Cheers pal.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Oct 2012)

Tough today. A little tougher than it should have been, too.

I didn't want to go out because it's cold and pretty windy. Nice and bright and dry though. I couldn't decide where I wanted to go, but eventually headed for the canal. A good choice because most of it is quite sheltered from the wind, but it's a dicey ride. Very slippery, and quite rough in places. Almost ended up in the canal when I took one hand off the bars to try and unzip my jacket a bit. 

It made for pretty slow going, but I didn't mind that this morning. Got to College Road at an average of 11mph, then turned and headed for home along the road. That was the worst bit - uphill with the wind blowing me to a virtual standstill. Further knackered my average speed by stopping in at the electrical shop. Waited five minutes for the old boy to answer the phone and shuffle around out the back before declaring he didn't have the bulbs I wanted. 

Plodded back in. Final average for the 15 miles just 10.9mph, but I'm not bothered as it wasn't ever going to be a quick ride. Everything seemed to hurt though. My back was sore - the worst it's been since I started. I tried my new ALDI cycling gloves, which were rubbish. Warm enough except at the fingertips, but the padding just made them uncomfortable, and made my hands a bit numb. And despite the padded shorts, the nether regions aren't too well off either. 

Oh well, should help to mitigate my losses to DaveyM over the weekend.


----------



## RWright (27 Oct 2012)

I am going out riding in a hurricane so I can stay ahead of you two.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I am going out riding in a hurricane so I can stay ahead of you two.


 
Train home then, yeah?  

Or do hurricanes go round in circles?


----------



## RWright (27 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Train home then, yeah?
> 
> Or do hurricanes go round in circles?


 
It took me an hour and a half to do what took me an hour and ten minutes to do yesterday. 
It isn't raining here yet but about 30 miles east of where I live it has been raining all day. There is an interstate highway running north to south there and the hurricane rain always seems to stay on the east side of it, sort of strange but it happens quite often. Now if we are getting a direct hit, which we often do, it can get rough.

The clouds do seem to be going around you and circling you during a hurricane. The sky can be a strange yellowish color, a little surreal but nice to observe. When you get a direct hit the rain is horizontal.
I might wimp out tomorrow if there is a lot of wind and rain. Today was the most wind I have ridden my drop bar bike in, the wind can really push the front wheel hard and try to pull the bars out of your hands.


----------



## DaveyM (27 Oct 2012)

Well Mr BE,
I woke up to about an inch of snow and the suprise that my parent were on the train up from London. I waited till the roads had cleared but went out anyway ( had to, coz I knew you would be sneaking in the miles)

The wind is a killer of speed, thats for sure!

Glad to see that the miles are still racking up for you and I will have to see the clocks changing effects my after work cycling


----------



## mrbadexample (28 Oct 2012)

18.8 miles in the snow. Fair play mate. Not sure I'd be so keen.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Oct 2012)

Did another 32 miles today. 
On the wet, muddy, leaf strewn lanes of North Hampshire.
Started out in sunshine as well, although it was chilly; enjoyed it.

PS. Forgot to mention the sausage sarnie with my coffee.


----------



## mrbadexample (30 Oct 2012)

No chance to do anything at the moment - not a spare minute!


----------



## DaveyM (30 Oct 2012)

Just consider it as a couple of rest days and come back fresh and strong to do some more.
I am sure I will see you getting them miles in again soon


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2012)

fatmac said:


> Did another 32 miles today.
> On the wet, muddy, leaf strewn lanes of North Hampshire.
> Started out in sunshine as well, although it was chilly; enjoyed it.
> 
> PS. Forgot to mention the sausage sarnie with my coffee.


 
32 is a nice ride, I wish I had more time to get some like that in.

I took a couple of days off too mr. BE. I felt really good today riding...after I pushed myself to get out, was glad I did.

Hello snigdha7!


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Nov 2012)

Found a bit of time today, at last. Went for the Rushall Canal, which was perhaps not the best choice in the dark, as the towpath's awful. Felt strong on the road back though, no doubt because I've just had four days off.  Slow average speed because I had to pick my way carefully along the canal, but pleased just to get a few miles in. Only 10 but loved it. Enough to get me back up and running riding, and made me feel good again.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Just consider it as a couple of rest days and come back fresh and strong to do some more.
> I am sure I will see you getting them miles in again soon


 
Thanks Dave. I was fretting about taking a few days off (not through choice, just lack of time) when really I needn't have.


----------



## DaveyM (1 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Only 10 but loved it.


 
See how far you've progressed when your saying ONLY 10 miles


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> See how far you've progressed when your saying ONLY 10 miles


 
Good point, well made.  I followed much of the route I did on the day I first got the bike, but going up the hill from the Arboretum didn't nearly kill me. In fact, it hardly troubled me at all.


----------



## defy-one (2 Nov 2012)

Was putting last nights ride onto Garmin connect and Strava.
Total rides on any bike (garmin connect) - 1089 miles
Total rides on Strava - 927 miles (i didn't start using strava straight away)

Well chuffed!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (2 Nov 2012)

I just downloaded Strava yesterday, was quite pleased to see I did my route home in 15:44 (moving time) so my average speed was 19.7 km/h. I'd just been timing roughly on my phone before, but didn't have much idea how long I was stopped at lights etc. so hard to know what my avg speed was. Curiously, I had a slower avg speed on my route in this morning even though it feels more downhill to me (it is slightly longer though, so maybe that's why?)

I may need to add some more distance to my route, as I got to the train station near my house last night and thought 'What, already?!' which was different from how I felt on Monday for sure!

One of the segments last night, I was 18/29 which I was pleased with given I had to stop half way along to switch on my lights! The other one on my route was a bit odd as it gave my recent (and only) time as 2.30 but said my PB was 3:59 so I was listed 119/125 or so. My times this morning were sloooooow... hmm, I can see this getting quite addictive (though I'm mainly interested in seeing if I can beat my _own_ times)

Hopefully I can change that 119/125 tonight!


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Was putting last nights ride onto Garmin connect and Strava.
> Total rides on any bike (garmin connect) - 1089 miles
> Total rides on Strava - 927 miles (i didn't start using strava straight away)
> 
> Well chuffed!


 
Nice one.  How long has that taken you?


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Nov 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I can see this getting quite addictive (though I'm mainly interested in seeing if I can beat my _own_ times)
> 
> Hopefully I can change that 119/125 tonight!


 
It's very addictive! I haven't got a posh phone so can't upload to Strava. I think it would probably depress me more than anything, as the times I post on my big fat hybrid can't compete with road bikes. I do like looking at the segments and profiles of the bits of road I've been along though. It seems that whatever hill I find, someone's already been up it and made a segment.


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> The clouds do seem to be going around you and circling you during a hurricane. The sky can be a strange yellowish color, a little surreal but nice to observe. When you get a direct hit the rain is horizontal.
> I might wimp out tomorrow if there is a lot of wind and rain. Today was the most wind I have ridden my drop bar bike in, the wind can really push the front wheel hard and try to pull the bars out of your hands.


 
Ooops, I managed to miss this post!  I guess you get _all_ the points for Rule #9!


----------



## Old Plodder (2 Nov 2012)

Got out for another 30 miler.

Roads were filthy again; mud, leaves, & thorns!

(The beans on toast were nice though.)


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Got out for another 30 miler.
> 
> Roads were filthy again; mud, leaves, & thorns!
> 
> (The beans on toast were nice though.)


 
Bloody hell fatmac, you knock out these thirty-milers for fun, it seems. 

I'll be doing the same as soon as I find a road that's downhill for 30 miles from my house. Bus back, naturally.


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Nov 2012)

Today I commuted to work. I won't get chance very often as I generally work out of cycling range, have no shower facilities and a bootload of kit I have to lug about. 

However, today I had to work with a colleague who lives in Tamworth so I agreed to meet him at his house at 0900. I was planning to drive the route to see if I thought it was rideable, as there's a few hills on the way. Last night I decided that I'd just go on the bike. Set off at 0730, arrived at about 0845. My hips were hurting, as I'd had to keep pushing on so as not to be late. It's a lot easier to ride without a deadline! I managed the 16 miles at 14.1mph, which I was pretty pleased with for that distance. 

Getting home was tougher. More uphill, plus I took a wrong turn and did 20 miles instead of 16. Had to stop and play with the TomTom to find my way back on course. Have I mentioned that my navigation's crap?  Nearly came to a standstill on the short climb up Beacon Hill near the end. Average for the 36 miles was 12.4mph, which I was quite pleased with considering the messing about on the way home.

New bests for single trip, (twice) and biggest daily total by almost 10 miles. The thing is, after 20 miles I was shattered. I still can't see me getting to 30 any time soon. I should at least be able to manage the round trip to the bike shop for its free service though. All in all, a pretty good day. I'll sleep well, that's for sure.


----------



## Old Plodder (3 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Bloody hell fatmac, you knock out these thirty-milers for fun, it seems.
> 
> I'll be doing the same as soon as I find a road that's downhill for 30 miles from my house. Bus back, naturally.


You'll soon be there doing 30 & more, just takes doing some miles, (which I have done in the past).

My motivational problem was actually to get me out of the house with bike!
(Although I had had some other problems like a buggered up knee to get over. )


----------



## DaveyM (3 Nov 2012)

Well done MBE. Great effort mate


----------



## mrbadexample (3 Nov 2012)

Damn you DaveyM, damn you to the hills I say!

I've just had to go and do 15 miles in the cold and dark, including the Sedgley Hill climb, to bring up my 400 miles. That's YOUR fault, that is! 40 miles indeed!


----------



## DaveyM (3 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Damn you DaveyM, damn you to the hills I say!
> 
> I've just had to go and do 15 miles in the cold and dark, including the Sedgley Hill climb, to bring up my 400 miles. That's YOUR fault, that is! 40 miles indeed!


 
But the likelyhood is I won't get chance on Mon Tues or Wed to ride at all 
So I am sure that you'll sneak a few in.


----------



## al78 (4 Nov 2012)

Here's some cycling motivation for you:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvX0Eb9E4g0


----------



## mrbadexample (6 Nov 2012)

al78 said:


> Here's some cycling motivation for you:


 
Some good footage.  Couldn't quite see myself in the crowd as Spartacus went past in the London prologue.


----------



## mrbadexample (6 Nov 2012)

Another 14, to the girlfriend's and back. I seem to have developed an obsession with Sedgley Hill. Even though I have to ride past her front door, turn round at the top and come back down again, I have to climb it. 

And today, as a first, I didn't need bottom gear. Churned all the way up in second. I am about 18lb lighter than when I first started though, which helps.


----------



## DaveyM (6 Nov 2012)

Still sneaking them in I see


----------



## RWright (6 Nov 2012)

Nice work on going after those hills. When I was first getting back into riding in August I went a nice route that I like about everything about it except one hill that made me get off and walk to the top, in the rain. I have since avoided that route, even in reverse. It is a small two lane road but at the right times there is very little traffic. After reading your post I was reminded of it. I am going back to slay that beast...this week.


----------



## Licramite (7 Nov 2012)

reading your posts I can see how addictive cycling is, - and you all sound like a bunch of mad buggers - whats this with hills !.and wet .
I've got that deprived feeling, any good days on the weekends I've been to busy and on weekdays its pitch black by the time I finish - and I don,t cycle in the dark. - but really tempting mornings!
so its hit the exercise bike every night - but I want to get out on the beast


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> reading your posts I can see how addictive cycling is, - and you all sound like a bunch of mad buggers - whats this with hills !.and wet .
> I've got that deprived feeling, any good days on the weekends I've been to busy and on weekdays its pitch black by the time I finish - and I don,t cycle in the dark. - but really tempting mornings!
> so its hit the exercise bike every night - but I want to get out on the beast


Cree XM-L T6 I hope to have this tomorrow, but from what I am lead to believe, its pretty bright.
I quite like the rain, the hills are getting better, if not faster.


----------



## mrbadexample (9 Nov 2012)

15 yesterday, 16 today. Got a bit lost today - after I climbed Sedgley Hill (third time this week ) I went off to add a few more miles. Ended up sailing down Himley Road at about 30mph without touching the pedals, thinking "oh bugger, I've got to climb back up this in a minute". The Strava segment reckons it's 0.8miles at 5.9% but I went further than where the segment starts. Quite a good workout when I'd already done Sedgley Hill. I wasn't sure I'd make it without stopping, but maintained my undefeated record against hills. 

Don't think I'll get chance to do much at the weekend because Saturday is rugby day, and Sunday is therefore hangover day.


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Nov 2012)

Good going mrbadexample.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> 15 yesterday, 16 today. Got a bit lost today - after I climbed Sedgley Hill (third time this week ) I went off to add a few more miles. Ended up sailing down Himley Road at about 30mph without touching the pedals, thinking "oh bugger, I've got to climb back up this in a minute". The Strava segment reckons it's 0.8miles at 5.9% but I went further than where the segment starts. Quite a good workout when I'd already done Sedgley Hill. I wasn't sure I'd make it without stopping, but maintained my undefeated record against hills.
> 
> Don't think I'll get chance to do much at the weekend because Saturday is rugby day, and Sunday is therefore hangover day.


Nice one, its also remembrance day.


----------



## mrbadexample (9 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I am going back to slay that beast...this week.


 
The beast dead yet then?


----------



## RWright (9 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> The beast dead yet then?


Not yet . I am going tomorrow. It has been a little late when I have been getting home and after work traffic on that particular narrow road can make things a little more interesting than I want to deal with. The weekends are perfect. I have been practicing for it though, taking a lot of hills that I normally do on the small front ring on the large front ring, getting a little more standing time while climbing. Standing and climbing is something I still need a lot of work on.


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Standing and climbing is something I still need a lot of work on.


 
Good luck when you have a tilt at it then. 

I am completely unable to stand on the pedals whilst climbing. I can barely do it on the flat. Hopefully I'll get it back one day.

Just 9 today to get home, but went up Sedgley Hill again to start off. This was the first time I had to stop before getting to the top. No, I'm not getting worse. I spotted a £1 on the roadside and I'm a Yorkshireman. 

DaveyM, it's about time you had a weekend off, right?


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Nov 2012)

Oh Dave.

Bloody well done mate, that's exceptional.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> DaveyM, it's about time you had a weekend off, right?


 
Well lucky for you I have had all week off and you have caught up nicely I see. 

I may have sneaked a couple of miles in today though...
Just think of the motivation for this week to get ahead


----------



## RWright (10 Nov 2012)

The beast has been slain no more like tamed given a quick punch. I did climb it today...without getting off and walking too! The bad news is that it is still a beast, even on a bicycle half the weight of the one I tried the first time on, and three months additional saddle time. I am glad I didn't have a heart rate monitor on when I did it, it would have been at DEFCON 1.

I had a great ride though, got in just under 19 miles on the ride @ 13.34 MPH in perfect riding weather.

I was gone for about an hour and a half and Davey now has a metric century. 
I am obviously going to have to step up my game to hang around with y'all.....very nice ride Davey!


----------



## DaveyM (11 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> The beast has been slain no more like tamed given a quick punch. I did climb it today...without getting off and walking too! The bad news is that it is still a beast, even on a bicycle half the weight of the one I tried the first time on, and three months additional saddle time. I am glad I didn't have a heart rate monitor on when I did it, it would have been at DEFCON 1.
> 
> I had a great ride though, got in just under 19 miles on the ride @ 13.34 MPH in perfect riding weather.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear thet you gave that hill a good thrashing 
As for my 100km, I wouldn't worry too much as you are still about 400 MILES! ahead in the cycling log group  although we'll have to see what we can do about this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> The beast has been slain no more like tamed given a quick punch. I did climb it today...without getting off and walking too! The bad news is that it is still a beast, even on a bicycle half the weight of the one I tried the first time on, and three months additional saddle time. I am glad I didn't have a heart rate monitor on when I did it, it would have been at DEFCON 1.
> 
> I had a great ride though, got in just under 19 miles on the ride @ 13.34 MPH in perfect riding weather.
> 
> ...


Well done. I need to catch Davey up as well. Well I just passed 2,500 miles today.


----------



## RWright (12 Nov 2012)

I got ten more miles in today. I went to the bank and on the way home I went by a local greenway and rode on it. It is not very long, only about 2 miles long but it is very nice with very smooth pavement about 10 or 12 feet wide. I have read that there are long term plans to extend it out into the country and make it a 28 mile loop but I have not heard anything more specific regarding a timetable for completion. I think they do it in sections then wait until more federal funding is available.

Today I noticed that there has been some clearing of trees and some survey stakes put down at the end of the trail they plan to extend. Having this greenway completed would be excellent motivation for me. I think it will also have to go over "the beast" . I know many of the strong riders here would laugh at the difficulty of it, but to me at my stage it is one of the harder hills I have done. I hope it isn't so far in the future I laugh at it too. I am going to start riding that route more often.


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Nov 2012)

RWright, the greenway sounds nice. Could do with a bit more of that round here. 

DaveyM, you've killed me. You're so far into the distance now I can't see you any more!  As if the metric ton (should that be tonne, as it's metric?) wasn't enough, you go out the next day and stick another 10 in. I'll keep plodding away, but it'll be a long time before I see distances of that magnitude. 

My problem is partly that I use the bike instead of the car, so going out for the sake of going out is less enticing. I don't mind going out for an hour or so, but after that I start losing interest.  I see you did your ton with a group - maybe I need someone to work with? 

16 today.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Nov 2012)

That was a one off. 

I did enjoy the riding with others.
So I am thinking about doing a big group ride next year either;
the Great North Bike Ride http://greatnorthbikeride.com/Home/Index.html (64 miles flat)
*or* the Cyclone https://virginmoneycyclone.co.uk/CycloneChallenge.asp (66 miles and hilly)
this I hope will keep me motivated to put the miles in.

Feel free to throw your bike in the car or on the train and come up and take part - I have a spare bed or a nice caravan you can kip in

Hows that for motivation!


----------



## mrbadexample (13 Nov 2012)

Very generous of you Dave. I'll see how I get on!  

Couldn't do the Cyclone though - TDF starts that day.


----------



## mrbadexample (16 Nov 2012)

No time for anything at the moment. Won't get chance today or tomorrow, and Sunday's doubtful. 

I've got the bike booked in for its free service on Wednesday, so there'll be 26 miles in then as long as it doesn't snow.


----------



## mrbadexample (16 Nov 2012)

That was good motivation in itself. Got cross that I had no time so went out for an hour and did 15 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I don't mind going out for an hour or so, but after that I start losing interest.


I am the same after about 3hrs.


----------



## DaveyM (16 Nov 2012)

well done mate.

I haven't done a single mile during the week 

Keep up the good work


----------



## RWright (16 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> well done mate.
> 
> I haven't done a single mile during the week
> 
> Keep up the good work


 
This is my fourth day in a row not riding.  Going for at least 30 miles per day tomorrow and Sunday. I hate the fall time change. I have good lights but I am just not motivated nearly as much for night riding when it is cooler out. Since it is friday evening about a half hour after sunset here, I have not ruled out a ride tonight but....looking doubtful.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> This is my fourth day in a row not riding.  Going for at least 30 miles per day tomorrow and Sunday. I hate the fall time change. I have good lights but I am just not motivated nearly as much for night riding when it is cooler out. Since it is friday evening about a half hour after sunset here, I have not ruled out a ride tonight but....looking doubtful.


Hi hope you get out I am not off out tomorrow, a bit bushed after this. http://app.strava.com/activities/27949722


----------



## RWright (17 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hi hope you get out I am not off out tomorrow, a bit bushed after this. http://app.strava.com/activities/27949722


 
Congrats on the metric century, with some good elevation in there to boot ! Very well done. I am walking out the door right now for a ride. It won't be anything nearly as strong as that one though.


----------



## mrbadexample (20 Nov 2012)

Greetings all. My PC is currently dead, so posting might be a bit sporadic for a while.

5 miles on Saturday was all I managed at the weekend, as I had guests and went to the Grand Slam of Darts on the afternoon. Needless to say, not much got done on Sunday. 

Currently sat at the girlfriend's, so the 6 miles to get here took me past the 500 mark. I've got a few errands to run this week too, so I might even catch Davey up a wee bit if he's not careful. 

Nice ton BTW Nigel.


----------



## Old Plodder (21 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Greetings all. My PC is currently dead, so posting might be a bit sporadic for a while.....Currently sat at the girlfriend's, so the 6 miles to get here took me past the 500 mark. I've got a few errands to run this week too, so I might even catch Davey up a wee bit if he's not careful. ....


So, check your emails 3 times a day, 6 miles there, 6 miles back, that's 36 miles a day, one week equals 252 miles, 52 weeks = 13, 104 miles.
Be better if you don't replace the computer........


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Nov 2012)

Nice thinking fatmac! 

Little bit disappointed with yesterday - had the bike booked in for it's free first service. I wanted to ride to the shop (13 miles each way), but it was just tooooo wet.  I've got no really waterproof gear and I'd have been like a drowned rat by the time I got there. So, I put the bike in the car. I got soaked just putting it back in for the trip home. It was one of my targets but just not viable. I'll ride over another time to look at the shiny new stuff though. 

A bit better today - went to have a towbar fitted to the car, so put the bike in for my lift home. Really strong headwind which made it pretty hard work, but the payback came when I went to collect it. Sailed back at about 20mph most of the way. 

Round to the girlfriend's tonight, and that was easily the wettest weather I've ridden in. Roads were flooded all over the place. Got soaked to the skin, boots and all. I even had to stop at one point as I simply couldn't see.  So much spray was getting in my eyes (and it must be acid rain round here because it was stinging like hell) despite my glasses. Still went up Sedgley Hill though. 

Might get chance for a quick spin tomorrow, but away for the weekend so that'll probably be it until next week. 

Hope everyone is going well.


----------



## RWright (22 Nov 2012)

Got in a 10 miler today even though it is Thanksgiving Day. That is a holiday tradition here that
our forefathers somehow convinced women that they should spend hours in the kitchen cooking huge amounts of good food for us guys to eat while we sit around all day and watch football on TV. However, about ten or fifteen years ago, I think the women started to figure out that wasn't such a good deal for them. Now, starting at midnight Thanksgiving, the ladies have a new holiday tradition called Black Friday, they shop very aggressively and nearly nonstop until the following Tuesday, spending billions of dollars.

All's fair I guess.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DaveyM (24 Nov 2012)

Back within spitting distance again, I see


----------



## Paulq (25 Nov 2012)

Great thread lots of empathy here. No getting off my botty just yet just lots of empathy so I need to take the lead of fellow motivation-less cyclists and get out there.

Can anyone tell me what/where the 'rules' which are oft cited in this thread can be found? Just so I know how many I have unwittingly broken already :-).

Cheers.


----------



## RWright (26 Nov 2012)

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

Paulq said:


> Great thread lots of empathy here. No getting off my botty just yet just lots of empathy so I need to take the lead of fellow motivation-less cyclists and get out there.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what/where the 'rules' which are oft cited in this thread can be found? Just so I know how many I have unwittingly broken already :-).
> 
> Cheers.


I break them all the time.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Nov 2012)

They are virtually impossible to follow completely unless you're Merckx or De Vlaeminck. Stick to rule #1 and all should be well.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Nov 2012)

Paulq said:


> Great thread lots of empathy here. No getting off my botty just yet just lots of empathy so I need to take the lead of fellow motivation-less cyclists and get out there.


 
I am increasingly finding that the hardest bit is opening the front door.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Back within spitting distance again, I see


 
Yeah, but would have been another 26 if it hadn't chucked it down on Wednesday morning.  I only got 5 in on Friday, then the last three days off, so a quiet weekend. I hated leaving the house today, after a weekend of overindulgence, but once I got out I felt _strong_! I mean _really_ strong!  I wasn't needing to change down as often, I climbed a reasonable little ramp in the big ring  and rode up Sedgley Hill faster than ever before. 

I don't understand it. Perhaps I need more weekends watching the rugby, drinking beer and eating curry?


----------



## DaveyM (27 Nov 2012)

I am only just regaining the feeling in my legs after riding at the weekend, rain\flooding is really slowing progress at the moment.
Glad to see that you are back in the saddle


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Nov 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I am increasingly finding that the hardest bit is opening the front door.


Getting out of the house with bike is my problem; once out I'm fine; just can't seem to find the enthusiasm of late.


----------



## Paulq (27 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Getting out of the house with bike is my problem; once out I'm fine; just can't seem to find the enthusiasm of late.


 
I am the same and don't know what's wrong with me as have turned into a complete wuss. If it's raining or cold I won't go out. I must be getting old/lazy/both.


----------



## RWright (28 Nov 2012)

Paulq said:


> I am the same and don't know what's wrong with me as have turned into a complete wuss. If it's raining or cold I won't go out. I must be getting old/lazy/both.


 
I am the same way, I went out today with rain forecast but not raining when I left my house. I was going out as more of a test run to see how my jacket from an old motorcycle rain suit would do while riding a bicycle. When I looked at my time at about mile 3, I was like hmmm...might have a shot at a good time on this route.

I kept the pace up to about the half way point, only slowing down to get out some tissue to wipe my runny nose  (I know TMI, sorry). I got to about the half way point still looking good on the clock and having to unzip the boil in bag jacket. When I hit half way it starts raining, not really hard but steady. The temperature dropped quickly as well. I zipped the jacket all the way up again and kept spinning. I thought the rain would kill my time as there was a slight headwind in the return direction but I kept on aggressively spinning. The headwind went away after a few miles and I made it back home in record time for that route....by over 1 MPH avg speed as well.

Just getting dressed to ride and getting out the door is the hard part sometimes. If it had been raining before I left home, I may not have gone out. Some of my best rides have been when I didn't really "feel" like going out ,but after a couple of climbs in the first two or three miles, I normally feel a lot better than if I had stayed at home with my feet up on my desk or on the couch.


----------



## DaveyM (28 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I normally feel a lot better than if I had stayed at home with my feet up on my desk or on the couch.


 
This is true for me as well, I love being out (once I am out there).

MBE - I can see what you are up to! chipping away in the background quitely


----------



## defy-one (28 Nov 2012)

It was cold and spitting a little when i decided to go out. Was going to do the village fitness loop (3.2 miles) over and over, but thought better of that and headed towards Langley and Slough. The rain soon stopped and after a couple of miles i didn't notice the wind.
An hour later i was home, with 12 miles coved.
Slow? Yes
Do i care? No
Am i happy? Very!!!!


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2012)

Paulq said:


> I am the same and don't know what's wrong with me as have turned into a complete wuss. If it's raining or cold I won't go out. I must be getting old/lazy/both.


 may be just getting wiser?


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> MBE - I can see what you are up to! chipping away in the background quitely


 
Moi? 

Not very much this last week to be honest, but I'm still trying to open the door and wheel the bike out when I can. Almost took the car to darts tonight as it's bloody freezing out there, but managed to successfully apply rule #5. 

At least my PC is fixed now...


----------



## RWright (29 Nov 2012)

Going out for a late cold weather gear test run...well it is about 8 pm here but temp is 1 C, a little cold snap tonight. I am going to see how some of this cold weather stuff I have works  It is going to be back up to around 21 C here by the weekend, I am looking forward to that. I am just trying to get a feel for how it might be in January and how riding is with all these clothes on. I know, I am a wus for wearing it now but I was a little bored and whatever keeps me on the bike. I find it easier if I keep all my riding gear close to the door by the bike. I am more likely to ride if I can get ready in two minutes rather than the normal 20 it takes me to find everything.


----------



## RWright (29 Nov 2012)

Temp just went to 0 C. Test time!


----------



## RWright (30 Nov 2012)

Test run was ok but not my most fun ride. I was a little overdressed and got a little warm and my handlebars on my Townie came loose about at the mid point of my ride. My all in one tool had the size smaller and the size larger allen key that was needed to tighten them. Loose handlebars are no fun and dangerous, but they can be useful if you want to shine your headlight at aircraft overhead. The handlebar situation probably added an additional 20 minutes to my ride.

Shoecovers are nice, first time I had used them and they worked. I will need to find some better gloves, the ones I have are just some cheap winter gloves. The gloves kept my hands warm for over an hour but are a little too hard to get on and off while riding, the tips of my fingers were starting to feel a little cool towards the end of the ride. I have some different gloves I am going to try before I buy new ones, getting gloves on and off easily while I ride is what I am hoping for.

I enjoyed my first cold weather bicycle ride since I was a kid, except for the handlebar thing and overdressing my head and torso and getting a little warm. I think next time by losing the sweatshirt and toboggan and using just the balaclava I will enjoy it even more. I really miss using fingerless gloves. 
If I can get out there in the cold are ride about anyone can.


----------



## Kins (30 Nov 2012)

Did my usual ride going to the Vol centre today but took a longer way home. Cold out but with winter training pants and a decent jumper and wind jacket/scarf and hat, it was comfortable weather wise. Stomach muscles are taking a battering atm but energy levels are rising even from just doing a few miles a day.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Dec 2012)

You've gone quiet, MBE. Been out on your bike?


----------



## mrbadexample (3 Dec 2012)

BrumJim said:


> You've gone quiet, MBE. Been out on your bike?


 
Not since Wednesday. 

It's too bleedin' cold. 

I might go out for a spin tomorrow afternoon if I get time, which I probably won't. Really struggling to find a bit of get up and go at the moment.

I did notice that DaveyM's been out there over the weekend. Well done mate.


----------



## DaveyM (3 Dec 2012)

I am really struggling to get out and about at the moment. Going out hill training again this week not many miles but sure is a hell of a work out. I am sure that you will get a couple of miles caught up this week.


----------



## simon the viking (3 Dec 2012)

Fresh air, getting fit and petrol £1.40ish a litre is my motivation!


----------



## mrbadexample (7 Dec 2012)

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned. It's been over a week since my last ride. In that time I have drunk beer and eaten pizza. I have had impure thoughts about getting in the car. 

I really don't like the cold. Rule #5 seems inexplicably difficult to follow at the moment. 

Might try and find an hour tomorrow.


----------



## DaveyM (7 Dec 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Forgive me Father, for I have sinned. It's been over a week since my last ride. In that time I have drunk beer and eaten pizza. I have had impure thoughts about getting in the car.


 
I haven't been out all week, I am meant to be on a social group ride tomorrow, suppose I should make the effort.

How long till spring?!!


----------



## RWright (8 Dec 2012)

Shame on you two! I just got in from a 16 mile night ride! I realized I didn't put on my jacket
about a half mile in so rather than have to deal with it with Strava I took a rule 5, then to make things worse at furthest point away from home in the route, it starts raining. I am not sure if one is allowed to take credit for following rule 5 more than once per ride but I felt like maybe sometimes you should.

I do understand not wanting to ride in the ice and cold. Actually I can't take any rule 5 credit except for the mist messing up my glasses and my ass getting a little wet because I didn't take my rain bike. I just wanted to make you two feel lazy.  The weather here has been pretty mild, I feel lucky.
Get out there when you feel ready to go!


----------



## defy-one (8 Dec 2012)

wanted to get out today.... currently sitting in a retail park whilst swmbo finishes the crimbo shopping..... the sun will set all too soon. HURRRRRYYY UPP


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Dec 2012)

Thank the small gods for a decent day. Slightly warmer, clear, dry, not too much wind. Did 14.47 miles at an average of 14.7mph.

My hips hurt like hell - that'll teach me to have 9 days off! On the plus side, my average speed is probably the best I've managed for that distance. It wasn't all that long ago I said I wanted to break the hour for a 14 mile loop. Today I did a slightly longer loop in about 58 minutes. Quite pleased, all in all. 

Another nice day tomorrow would help somewhat...


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I haven't been out all week, I am meant to be on a social group ride tomorrow, suppose I should make the effort.


 
I'm sure you'll drop about 40 miles in. I'm right behind you in the league table...


----------



## DaveyM (8 Dec 2012)

I have rule #5 mastered today, riding on ice in the rain with an average temp of about 4c and a gusting Northerly wind 
I did 20 miles, the time has come for the pretty little tricross to take a back seat and the MTB to come out for the really bad weather!
I need to get some miles in as MBE is just too close for comfort


----------



## RWright (9 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I have rule #5 mastered today, riding on ice in the rain with an average temp of about 4c and a gusting Northerly wind
> I did 20 miles, the time has come for the pretty little tricross to take a back seat and the MTB to come out for the really bad weather!
> I need to get some miles in as MBE is just too close for comfort


 
Well done. Ice, rain, cold and wind. I think that would have beat me. You da man!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Dec 2012)

I'm trying the "gloves on the radiator" theory at the moment. Also try with additional socks (second pair over the first pair).
The big problem I have is when you step out of the front door, and immediately feel the cold. Ideally with a strenuous ride you should start feeling just a little bit cold, so that at the end you are nicely toasty, and not hot and sweaty. However nothing appears to be less appealing than starting your ride being cold.

Hence you counter this with warm fingers and toes. These are the bits that suffer the most when riding, as they don't get much of a work-out, and hence not much blood either. The effect of starting out with these extremities as nice and warm couteracts the coldness in the rest of the body, and as you start to generate your own heat, these bits start to cool down to normal temperatures. Furthermore, you only get that toasty-warm fingers and toes feeling if you head out on your bike anyway, so its a reward for braving the sub-zero temperatures.

Tried it this morning. Think I'll do so again tomorrow.


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Dec 2012)

Managed a bit today. Cold, but not unbearably so. Clear skies, so was icing up by the time I came home - frost all over the cars but the roads seemed ok. 

Passed the 600 mile mark, which was nice.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Dec 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> Managed a bit *21 MILES* today. Cold, but not unbearably so. Clear skies, so was icing up by the time I came home - frost all over the cars but the roads seemed ok.
> 
> Passed the 600 mile mark, which was nice.


 
FTFY 

Look how you refer to 20+ miles as a bit!


----------



## mrbadexample (10 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> FTFY
> 
> Look how you refer to 20+ miles as a bit!


 
Didn't do it all at once though, Dave. 5 miles to nip and get a haircut, then 16 over to the girlfriend's and back. Feeling quite pleased, as the last fortnight's been a bit poor.


----------



## mark1974 (11 Dec 2012)

i no longer use my car for anything other than work and home
bike everywere else if possible
when we get over winter months i shall commute 12 mile to work 12 mile back on my bike
i intend on keeping the gas guzzler over the winter for work then hey ho its going


----------



## pablo666 (11 Dec 2012)

I make appointments to visit people, and as I don't like to let them down, I go no matter how I feel. 14 miles today. KR


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Dec 2012)

mark1974 said:


> i intend on keeping the gas guzzler over the winter for work then hey ho its going


 
What about next winter then?  I could never envisage life without the car. It's just _too_ convenient. Don't mind leaving it at home half so much as I used to, though.


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Dec 2012)

First accident today. 

Driver pulling out of a side entrance did their best to drive through me (I was stationary). Then they bravely ran away. So thanks, LX10 VWE. I now have a front wheel that's bent out of true. It's probably fixable, but I'm not best pleased.


----------



## lavoisier (17 Dec 2012)

Are you ok? Have you reported them? Not sure I'd know what to do in an accident, apart from getting angry that is.

Paul


----------



## mrbadexample (17 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> Are you ok? Have you reported them? Not sure I'd know what to do in an accident, apart from getting angry that is.
> 
> Paul


 
Yeah, no harm done to me, only the bike. A couple of coppers stopped and took details, but basically there's nowt I can do. They did have a quick scout round for the car, but couldn't find it.


----------



## RWright (17 Dec 2012)

Bummer about your wheel. Seems like if you got the tag number they could contact the owner of the car. I am just glad it was the wheel and not you.


----------



## mrbadexample (20 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Bummer about your wheel. Seems like if you got the tag number they could contact the owner of the car.


 
If I'd been injured, they would have pursued it. As it's damage only, they won't bother. Cheers. 



RWright said:


> I am just glad it was the wheel and not you.


 
I'm glad too.  The wheel is apparently repairable, and should only cost me £15 if all goes to plan. Should get it back by Sunday if I'm lucky. Shame, as I'd love to be able to get out there in the rain...


----------



## darth vadar (20 Dec 2012)

I also have to admit that I haven't been out on my bike - for nearly a month now!!

No excuses.

I have good lights and plenty of cold weather clothing, but despite all that, I just cannot get enthusiastic or motivated about going out in the dark, the cold and the wet 

Its all a bit too much hassle I'm afraid to say. 

I have done some walking though


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Dec 2012)

Season's greetings all.

Turns out my wheel will need replacing - it was too badly kinked to repair. So it will now cost me £40 and I'm off the road until next year. 

I did want to go for a spin on Christmas morning. Instead I shall hope for snow.

Have a good Christmas,
MBE


----------



## DaveyM (24 Dec 2012)

sorry to hear that MBE .

Here's to next year and many happy miles


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Dec 2012)

New Years Resolution - get out more on the bike.
(Wont be hard to accomplish!)


----------



## defy-one (30 Dec 2012)

Havn't ridden for 10 days, had a cough and cold over christmas, had a chance to go riding with my usual training partner today (neighbour), but i passed on that .... Help me find some motivation!!!!!
The wind is whistling through the fireplace, and i am wondering when i will get my cycling mojo back :-(


----------



## RWright (30 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Havn't ridden for 10 days, had a cough and cold over christmas, had a chance to go riding with my usual training partner today (neighbour), but i passed on that .... Help me find some motivation!!!!!
> The wind is whistling through the fireplace, and i am wondering when i will get my cycling mojo back :-(


 
I am pretty sure all you fellows enjoy riding but from reading the forum it seems the weather has been rough there. That along with shorter daylight times and the holidays makes it much harder to find the motivation. Most of us are not training as pros so a lot of our riding should be enjoyed.

I have been fortunate with the weather here so far this year. Starting this time of year here it can get at least as cold as probably your Midland regions and south. I have a feeling that I will be needing some motivation as well during the next month or two. My hat is off to those of you that ride in snow and ice. I know I will not be doing that.

I have spent a lot of my spare holiday time fettling and cleaning my bikes. I hope to have the three I ride all ready for action in the new year and the month of January in particular, this will be the tough one for me I think. I want to make sure I am prepared for it.
I am going for little sunset bike cruise/adjustment ride right now. 

I think you all will get the cycling mojo back and have a great new year of riding.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Havn't ridden for 10 days, had a cough and cold over christmas, had a chance to go riding with my usual training partner today (neighbour), but i passed on that .... Help me find some motivation!!!!!
> The wind is whistling through the fireplace, and i am wondering when i will get my cycling mojo back :-(


2 hours wages in taxi fare tomorrow night or riding my bike to work?
I am motivated!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jan 2013)

Time to fall in love again, MBE! Weather is lovely and warm, and dry too.


----------



## mrbadexample (5 Jan 2013)

You're right Jim, and as soon as I get my new wheel I'll be out there!

I went to pick it up today but it was the wrong one - apparently you can't buy the same wheels as come with the bike when it's new, so I have to have a different one. I pointed out that the one they were offering me had a different valve to the other wheel, so they're going to adapt it so they're both the same. It should be ready in a day or so, all being well. I have no idea how much a new wheel is, but they're only asking for £20 so that seems pretty good to me. 

I'll be honest - I haven't wanted to ride much over Christmas, plus I've had a week away to see the folks so couldn't ride anyway. 

Now though, I'm missing it - I really want to get back out there!


----------



## Old Plodder (7 Jan 2013)

I see you're aiming at 2000 this year MBE; I'll see if that will motivate me this year to get out on my bike.


----------



## Old Plodder (11 Jan 2013)

Just done 20 mins on the turbo, first time on my bike since 2nd November.


----------



## WobblyBob (11 Jan 2013)

Well i'm back on 2 wheels after a loooooooooooong lay off, i managed my first ride on Sunday of 24.5 miles (far too far) since mid october !!
I lost all motivation i had which i'm gutted about now, i had'nt even logged on here for a couple of months.....reasons (excuses) are probably & mainly the crap weather but we also have moved house in that time aswell as christmas etc...but like i say these are all excuses really.
Sunday's ride was the hardest i've ever done, i was ok till about 10 miles or so then it was just pain after that  , my mate had to virtually drag me round, i managed about 12.3mph ave that day, since then i've been out on Tues doing 11.5 miles at 14.0 mph ave. & this morning (Fri) doing 13.5 miles at 14.7mph ave. & felt alot better today
In the 10 or 11 weeks of lazyness i've managed to put a stone back on after losing 3 stone from Feb to Oct last year which i'm gutted about but i am now as i sit today even more determined to get back to fitness & lose the weight (2 stone ideally) this year.
I am committed to doing the C2C challenge Cockermouth to Tynemouth 144 miles over 2 days on the first weekend of June with my mate & his brother (for Cancer research) so i have all the reasons i need to sort my self out & crack on again !

Happy Riding everyone & its great to be back


----------



## lavoisier (11 Jan 2013)

Welcome back Bob. I too have just fitted my first ride in since the end of Oct at just over 17 miles. I was off the bike due to illness but I have to say motivation does wane in Winter. My weight has increased again as well. At least we know we can shift it.
Good luck with your C2C preparations.


----------



## WobblyBob (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks lavoisier, hope you are fit & well again now.


----------



## Old Plodder (11 Jan 2013)

Getting out & putting in some miles can be very difficult at times, I'm hoping to kick my butt into gear this year, just done two 20 min sessions on the turbo today. Hopefully some good weather will follow the cold snap we are about to have.

Welcome back to the saddle Wobblybob.


----------



## Old Plodder (14 Jan 2013)

Snow here today, so at least I have a feeble excuse for having another two 20 min turbo sessions!


----------



## mrbadexample (14 Jan 2013)

I have a new wheel and now it's too cold. 

I have to say that the Specialized shop in Fort Dunlop have done me proud. I had to wait a while but the wheel cost me about £16.50, including having the tyre and tube swapped over and the valve hole drilled out so it's a Schrader the same as the back.


----------



## Old Plodder (14 Jan 2013)

Give it a week......warmer weather expected.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2013)

It's NEVER too cold: I'll be out tomorrow on the MTB.


----------



## mrbadexample (15 Jan 2013)

Hmmm...I'm still struggling here. The wheel I have been supplied is narrower than the last one, so the brake blocks don't reach the rim. I can't work out how to adjust them - as far as I can see even with the maximum travel they don't reach. What am I missing here?


----------



## Herzog (15 Jan 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Hmmm...I'm still struggling here. The wheel I have been supplied is narrower than the last one, so the brake blocks don't reach the rim. I can't work out how to adjust them - as far as I can see even with the maximum travel they don't reach. What am I missing here?


 
Take a picture and perhaps post in the Technical forum, you may get more joy. It could be a simple case of tightening the cable...?

Also, what are the rims and brakes you were, and are currently, using?


----------



## Dismount (15 Jan 2013)

I have read some great posts on here, I am now very motivated to get on my bike. I find it difficult to motivate myself when I look outside and it is dark and drab the sofa always looks much more welcoming. I have gone out a couple of weekends, I find that when I am on the bike, why I was not motivated in the first instance I love to be out on the bike!


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Jan 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Hmmm...I'm still struggling here. The wheel I have been supplied is narrower than the last one, so the brake blocks don't reach the rim. I can't work out how to adjust them - as far as I can see even with the maximum travel they don't reach. What am I missing here?


There shouldn't be very much difference between rim widths, 13mm narrow, (15mm), & 17/19mm normal/hybrid.
Therefore, I suggest you look carefully at where the cable meets the lever & adjuster, &/or where the other end joins the brake assembly, if by chance there is a quick release, make sure it is set closed not open.
Those are the only differences, one of them will be the problem; unless you undid the clamp that holds the brake cable inner, in that case you will have to re adjust.


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Jan 2013)

I am still bikeless. 

After the snow cleared, I took the bike back to the shop for them to adjust the brakes: "You've got the wrong wheel on here mate." 

I knew that. I told them that as soon as I first laid eyes on it.


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Jan 2013)

Well, even though they got it wrong, I CANNOT fault the Specialized customer service. 

They've phoned this afternoon: "I'm sorry sir, we're having trouble getting hold of the right wheel. What we'll do is buy a pair and replace both so that they match. No charge to yourself, of course."

Bloody hell, I never expected that.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Jan 2013)

Sticking with a shop sometimes gets you good service. 
Hope you manage to get out soon.
(I'm still waiting for good weather.)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

fatmac said:


> Sticking with a shop sometimes gets you good service.
> Hope you manage to get out soon.
> (I'm still waiting for *good weather*.)


Have I missed something, I couldn't/didnt get out in the good weather 2+ wks ago, but only missed last Sat in the last 2 wks.


----------



## Dismount (30 Jan 2013)

I am also waiting for good weather, snow gave way to strong winds and rain, I guess I am not a hardcore cyclist, cycling in strong winds I don't find fun.


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2013)

Dismount said:


> I am also waiting for good weather, snow gave way to strong winds and rain, I guess I am not a hardcore cyclist, cycling in strong winds I don't find fun.


I'm not hardcore just stubborn


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Jan 2013)

That's my way of saying "I'm not going out until March". 
(Unless sun &/or warmth returns before then, I must favour my knee still.)
It'll just have to be the turbo to loosen up until then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

I have a problem with my knee, it only effects me when I pedal, it sometimes gives me a sharp pain, it usually goes if I ease back a bit, though I always have a pain in the lower right thigh (front), that just aches all the time when on the bike.


----------



## mrbadexample (31 Jan 2013)

I get the bike back tomorrow.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Feb 2013)

Well pleased with the new wheels:







Nice black finish - suits the bike I think. Specialized deserve a big thanks for getting me back on the road - I've just done a quick 5 mile "tester" to get a haircut. Loved being back in the saddle. 

DaveyM, I see you've done 28 miles to establish a little cushion before kindly waiting for me. Thanks for that, you can crack on now.


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

The wheels look good, time to start spinning them.


----------



## DaveyM (2 Feb 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Well pleased with the new wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have also been off the bike partly due to bad weather and partly due to being lazy glad to see you have wheels again.


----------



## mrbadexample (5 Feb 2013)

Girlfriend's and back. 12 miles. Freezing rain. Not nice. Struggling for breath. Slow. Avoided Sedgley Hill like the plague.

What was it I used to like?


----------



## Old Plodder (6 Feb 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> What was it I used to like?


That lovely sunshine, with the wind blowing through your hair, & the exhiliration of being out in the fresh air.......


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Feb 2013)

That's it - exhilaration! And invigoration. And a sense of accomplishment. Those were the things...

22 today. Went over to the girlfriend's, added 10 extra miles going up Sedgley Hill. Twice, to make up for not doing it last time. 

I turned my back for 5 minutes and DaveyM's done another 71 miles.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Feb 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I turned my back for 5 minutes and DaveyM's done another 71 miles.


 
that was a one off and that is the only miles I have put in over a month

I am sure as the weather picks up we'll find the urge to get out on the bikes again


----------



## mrbadexample (14 Feb 2013)

DaveyM said:


> that was a one off and that is the only miles I have put in over a month


 
A one-off it might be, but it's still 71 miles! All in one go, no less!


----------



## Pjays666 (14 Feb 2013)

Hi All, I have been reading this thread since it first started and so i thought i would say hello. I only started cycling again in August last year. Doing the leeds liverpool canal for charity in May. Was going out today when i noticed I had another blooooody puncture. Do all my cycling on canal but sick of thorns. Think I will have to invest in some marathon plus's soon.


----------



## Pjays666 (14 Feb 2013)

Fortunately all my punctures have been slow so havent had to try and fix them on a ride. Really must learn and practice puncture repairs its costing me a fortune in new tubes.


----------



## mrbadexample (14 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Fortunately all my punctures have been slow so havent had to try and fix them on a ride. Really must learn and practice puncture repairs its costing me a fortune in new tubes.


 
Greetings. Hopefully you haven't thrown them all away! Patching them isn't difficult. There's bound to be a YouTube video to show you how. 

Having said that, I desperately need to practice changing a tube in my nice warm lounge before I have to do it on a cold wet roadside.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Feb 2013)

what's happening pal?


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Feb 2013)

Not much this week mate, it's too cold. Plus I've had a few days off work so I've been off gallivanting about & eating too much.


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Feb 2013)

March is a comin', hopefully warmer weather, must make a start proper this year.
I want to go to the coast sometime this year, but that's a round trip of 80+ miles & I'm not at all fit, will I succeed ?!
(Don't hold your breath, but I hope so.)


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Feb 2013)

The sun came out this afternoon, so I did too. Nice 15 mile spin at a respectable (for me, anyway) 13,4mph. I think that's the longest single run I've done this year, so not bad.

Hated leaving the nice warm house, loved every minute of being out.


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Feb 2013)

Well done, that's more than me.


----------



## Old Plodder (1 Mar 2013)

Well, I promised myself I would start again in March, & I'm glad to say I did. 
Just 20 miles to start with, to see how I felt, only trouble was having to drink a coffee & eat some chips.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Mar 2013)

fatmac said:


> Well, I promised myself I would start again in March, & I'm glad to say I did.
> Just 20 miles to start with, to see how I felt, only trouble was having to drink a coffee & eat some chips.


 
Nowt wrong with a spot of refreshment my friend, you've got to keep your strength up.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Mar 2013)

fatmac said:


> March is a comin', hopefully warmer weather, must make a start proper this year.
> I want to go to the coast sometime this year, but that's a round trip of 80+ miles & I'm not at all fit, will I succeed ?!
> (Don't hold your breath, but I hope so.)


Yes you will!
Take water with you, some snacks, have a break every 15/20 miles, report mission accomplished here


----------



## mrbadexample (1 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes you will!
> Take water with you, some snacks, have a break every 15/20 miles, report mission accomplished here


 
That sounds like good advice. I'm going to see if I can get to Stone, and maybe Worcester this year. When it's warmer.


----------



## Old Plodder (2 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes you will!
> Take water with you, some snacks, have a break every 15/20 miles, report mission accomplished here


Thanks Pat, but my problems were 'accident damage of the body' & my 'get up & go' had 'got up & went'. 
(Back in the 70's I used to do 100+ miles on a Sunday ride, but old age takes it's toll.)
Edit: I will be trying out energy gels shortly.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Mar 2013)

fatmac said:


> Thanks Pat, but my problems were 'accident damage of the body' & my 'get up & go' had 'got up & went'.
> (Back in the 70's I used to do 100+ miles on a Sunday ride, but old age takes it's toll.)
> Edit: I will be trying out energy gels shortly.


Never mind energy gels: cake's the stuff!  Good luck with your quest!


----------



## thegravestoneman (2 Mar 2013)

timed ending my ride perfectly today, the chippy was shutting up so ended up with extra scallops and a small sausage thrown in. Nothing like good greasy food to replace the energy you have burnt off


----------



## Old Plodder (3 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Never mind energy gels: cake's the stuff!  Good luck with your quest!


Normally I would agree, but I'm carrying 16 stone around with me just lately.


----------



## User16625 (3 Mar 2013)

Nothing more motivating than a blue sky and a big ball of fire about 93 million miles above my head. Im THE worlds laziest man but the sun gives me unbelievable incentive to pull my finger out.


----------



## Old Plodder (4 Mar 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Nothing more motivating than a blue sky and a big ball of fire about 93 million miles above my head. Im THE worlds laziest man but the sun gives me unbelievable incentive to pull my finger out.


Go on, you know you want to......


----------



## mrbadexample (4 Mar 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Nothing more motivating than a blue sky and a big ball of fire about 93 million miles above my head. Im THE worlds laziest man but the sun gives me unbelievable incentive to pull my finger out.


 
Couldn't agree more. Rain just doesn't have the same effect, somehow. 

Didn't manage to get out at all at the weekend. Something called "gardening" got in the way.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Mar 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Didn't manage to get out at all at the weekend. Something called "gardening" got in the way.


 
Ok, this is cycle chat ... yeahbutt .... cycling to work, yeah, no probs ... nice sunny day off ... GARDEN!!


----------



## Ern1e (4 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok, this is cycle chat ... yeahbutt .... cycling to work, yeah, no probs ... nice sunny day off ... GARDEN!!


Thank God we don't have one of those ! concrete is the stuff no mowing etc and very good fer parking the bike on after a nice long ride !!!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Mar 2013)

Ern1e said:


> Thank God we don't have one of those ! concrete is the stuff no mowing etc and very good fer parking the bike on after a nice long ride !!!!!


You could grow stuff in pots: would hide the parked bike, protect it from the wind


----------



## Ern1e (4 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You could grow stuff in pots: would hide the parked bike, protect it from the wind


 Hide my bike NEVER !


----------



## mrbadexample (4 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok, this is cycle chat ... yeahbutt .... cycling to work, yeah, no probs ... nice sunny day off ... GARDEN!!


 
Yeah, but, I've got to grow the food to make my dinner to power the bike...  I don't muck about with flowers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Couldn't agree more. Rain just doesn't have the same effect, somehow.
> 
> Didn't manage to get out at all at the weekend. Something called "*gardening*" got in the way.


Dirty word


----------



## RWright (5 Mar 2013)

If a plant can not live off of a spoon of plant food when I plant it and me watering it for about 1 week it is in trouble. Only the strong survive in my yard. I tried some of those upside down tomato plant things two years ago...that didn't work out too well. The one golf ball size tomato I grew tasted pretty good though. I just let the grocery store handle it now.


----------



## Old Plodder (5 Mar 2013)

I agree that home grown does have that something extra in the taste area, but can be hard work at times.

Went out on the bike again today!
35 miles in 3 hours, hilly'ish ride, coffee & beans on toast. Legs now aching again, but it was a good ride.


----------



## mrbadexample (5 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> If a plant can not live off of a spoon of plant food when I plant it and me watering it for about 1 week it is in trouble. Only the strong survive in my yard. I tried some of those upside down tomato plant things two years ago...that didn't work out too well. The one golf ball size tomato I grew tasted pretty good though. I just let the grocery store handle it now.


 
My garden's more "allotment". I grow everything I can. It's sowing & planting season at the moment, so I'm pretty busy.


----------



## Old Plodder (12 Mar 2013)

Freezing temps & howling winds around here just lately, & I thought it was supposed to be warming up!!!


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Mar 2013)

I've not been out for ages.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Mar 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I've not been out for ages.


You're a bad example to us all!


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You're a bad example to us all!


 
I know! I said at the start if you didn't watch me like a hawk I'd take the car! 

I'll be out there directly it warms up a bit!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Mar 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I know! I said at the start if you didn't watch me like a hawk I'd take the car!
> 
> I'll be out there directly it warms up a bit!


Watching you!


----------



## Old Plodder (13 Mar 2013)

Well if you don't get out soon, mrBE, I might just overtake your mileage, next time I go out.


----------



## Old Plodder (23 Mar 2013)

Freezing cold & snow does not motivate me!!!
Will Spring please show yourself.


----------



## mrbadexample (23 Mar 2013)

Nor me, I've got about 6" here. Not impressed!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

I'm hoping that taking the dog out will help motivate me to get my butt on a saddle later today. The wind has dropped, thank goodness, and no more white stuff is falling at the minute so hope to get out, but I may have to turbo if the roads are a bit dicey as I'm not that confident I won't hit any ice that's around


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Nor me, I've got about 6" here. Not impressed!


 
Now you see what happens when you go out in the cold.........


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

No idea what gave me the thought that the wind had dropped! It was horrendous. Definitely turbo rather than road this afternoon. Needed a nap after our 2 hour walk, battling the breeze. Cobwebs well and truly blown away


----------



## mrbadexample (24 Mar 2013)

I don't think I'll be going out again until after Easter. I'm away for the weekend anyway, so will only have Mon-Wed this week, and it'll still be snow & ice here.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

Even the turbo was hard work tonight. Only managed 30 mins, with intervals of 30 or 60 secs


----------



## mrbadexample (25 Mar 2013)

At least you have the option! Keeps the legs spinning, if nothing else.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Mar 2013)

That's why I keep one, even if it doesn't get used much, it helps to get my legs going in the early part of the year.


----------



## DaveyM (1 Apr 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I plan to use this thread as a motivational aid. If no-one's watching, I'll get in the car.  So, I want to post my progress here, so you can see what I've done and give me a kick up the arse if I'm not doing enough.


 
Right consider this a formal Kick up the arse!!!

I expect to see some miles in April...clocks have changed, spring has sprung and summer is just around the corner.

Hope to see you back on track again soon


----------



## mrbadexample (2 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Right consider this a formal Kick up the arse!!!


 
Formal KUTA received!  Little bit short of time at the moment, and it's still really cold here, but I do need to get out there and do a bit. Watch this space.


----------



## DaveyM (2 Apr 2013)

good to hear mate.
Look forward to seeing some miles from you again soon.


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Apr 2013)

Forgive me De Vlaeminck, for I have sinned. Yesterday I needed to make a 10 mile round trip to see a mate. I could have taken the bike. I was short of time but I still could have taken the bike. It was raining. It was cold. I still could have taken the bike. I blatantly flouted rule #5 and took the car. 

Still short of time because I've been really busy in the garden (everything needs doing NOW), and I'm having a new bathroom fitted so I've been running about like a blue-arsed fly fetching tiles & stuff, but it's no excuse. I'm away for the weekend on a stag do. I will be keen to make amends when I return. Honest.


----------



## Old Plodder (12 Apr 2013)

Started back on the turbo to loosen up again today - must get out - a month since I 'started back cycling'.


----------



## Pjays666 (12 Apr 2013)

I know that feeling I also had a month off with holiday bad weather and being idle. Got back out again and managed 110 miles in just over a week so feeling good again. Go on get the bike out you know u want to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Right consider this a formal Kick up the arse!!!
> 
> I expect to see some miles in April...clocks have changed, *spring has sprung* and summer is just around the corner.
> 
> Hope to see you back on track again soon


Where.....
Winter never stopped me, snow never did, winds never do (unless dangerous), rain doesn't, done 1,800 miles, 410 in Jan, 537 in Feb 502 in Mar and so far 363 in Apr, is that good enough. With a total of 86,257ft elevation gained.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Where.....
> Winter never stopped me, snow never did, winds never do (unless dangerous), rain doesn't, done 1,800 miles, 410 in Jan, 537 in Feb 502 in Mar and so far 363 in Apr, is that good enough.



Brownie points duly rewarded! Well done Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Brownie points duly rewarded! Well done Nigel


Besides I can't afford a turbo, and personal wouldn't like it, I find I get bored on long runs sometimes, would hate doing all that work, with no change of scenery.


----------



## Old Plodder (21 Apr 2013)

I did it!
Went for a ride!
Another 30 miles in the bag.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

fatmac said:


> I did it!
> Went for a ride!
> Another 30 miles in the bag.


Well done, further than i went today.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

fatmac said:


> I did it!
> Went for a ride!
> Another 30 miles in the bag.


Well done, further than me this morning. Just did 25 before the wind picks up since I detest the wind with a passion.


----------



## Old Plodder (22 Apr 2013)

So that's 85 miles now Mr BadExample, time for you to put bum to saddle.


----------



## mrbadexample (22 Apr 2013)

fatmac said:


> So that's 85 miles now Mr BadExample, time for you to put bum to saddle.


 
I did 6 today, nipping to the bank. Does that count? 

Hopefully things should be back on track now. Honest.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Apr 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I did 6 today, nipping to the bank. Does that count?
> 
> Hopefully things should be back on track now. Honest.


 
Looking forward to seeing the miles rolling in


----------



## John-Ellis (23 Apr 2013)

Well done badexample, keep it up mate.

As for the winter months, I got my self a front spot lamp off ebay about 20 quid and that lit the road up a treat. I then went to sports direct and got myself a muddyfox waterproof cycling jacket, under my cycling jersey I put on a thermal full sleeve top, its still cool but once you get cycling you soon warm up.

Anyhow you have got some nice weather coming and light mornings so enjoy them, I will be making the most of it.

Have fun

John


----------



## kedab (23 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Besides I can't afford a turbo, and personal wouldn't like it, I find I get bored on long runs sometimes, would hate doing all that work, with no change of scenery.


 
stick your poota in front of it, have the desktop change backgrounds every so often, et voila - changing scenery innit


----------



## mrbadexample (23 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Looking forward to seeing the miles rolling in


 
I see you notched up a big fat 70 earlier in the month - well done pal. 

I did 15 today.


----------



## mrbadexample (23 Apr 2013)

John-Ellis said:


> Well done badexample, keep it up mate.
> 
> As for the winter months, I got my self a front spot lamp off ebay about 20 quid and that lit the road up a treat. I then went to sports direct and got myself a muddyfox waterproof cycling jacket, under my cycling jersey I put on a thermal full sleeve top, its still cool but once you get cycling you soon warm up.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the encouragement John. Getting into a scrape just before Christmas was followed by weeks waiting for a new wheel, and then the snow hit. Cold is manageable, snow is suicidal. After the snow came a bout of laziness, which I believe has just passed.


----------



## Rock Chunk (24 Apr 2013)

Strava is awesome I would recommend it to any cyclist and its free!


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Apr 2013)

Did another ride today, (35 miles).

Cold & overcast, bit of sun, back to overcast, bit of rain, & home.

Did more hills today than of late, to help build up the leg muscles.


----------



## DaveyM (27 Apr 2013)

oi Don't make me come down there and put Foot to ASS! 

Hope to see some miles on the books soon pal.
Missing the banter


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

I went out this morning (2 hour loop around some villages I've not cycled through before) for the first time since Tuesday evening and was intending to do another ride after work this afternoon/evening but I've come over all pooped.com, so off for a powernap to see if that recharges the batteries before its too dark. 

Been really busy at work recently, working very long hours, so I've just been too tired for my intended 6am laps around the lanes. Think it's my body's way of making me take rest.


----------



## Old Plodder (29 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Been really busy at work recently, working very long hours, so I've just been too tired for my intended 6am laps around the lanes. Think it's my body's way of making me take rest.


Always best policy to 'listen to your body'.
(Probably just need a couple of days. )


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> oi Don't make me come down there and put Foot to ASS!
> 
> Hope to see some miles on the books soon pal.
> Missing the banter


 
Just a complete lack of time at the moment mate. I haven't been on much in the last week in case I accidentally caught the result of Liege-Bastogne-Liege, which I only got round to watching yesterday! I'm also away for three out of the four weekends next month, so I don't really see things improving too soon.


----------



## DaveyM (29 Apr 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Just a complete lack of time at the moment mate. I haven't been on much in the last week in case I accidentally caught the result of Liege-Bastogne-Liege, which I only got round to watching yesterday! I'm also away for three out of the four weekends next month, so I don't really see things improving too soon.


 
I hate it when life gets in the way too.
I am away for both Bank Holiday weekends and there may be a tiny bit of drinking involved.

When you can get back to it


----------



## mrbadexample (30 Apr 2013)

19 today. Went up Sedgley Hill twice though. Enjoyed it.


----------



## DaveyM (30 Apr 2013)

good man!


----------



## Old Plodder (1 May 2013)

Well done, I know it's hard to get going again.


----------



## ukbikes (1 May 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> 19 today. Went up Sedgeley Hill twice though. Enjoyed it.


 
Part of the enjoyment comes from what we achieve. Is 3 times a possibility during May?


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2013)

Bikes.org.uk said:


> Part of the enjoyment comes from what we achieve. Is 3 times a possibility during May?


 
Believe it or not, I did actually consider a third time. But my girlfriend was cooking my tea, and, err...


----------



## Old Plodder (1 May 2013)

(Please take this in the manner in which it is meant, as encouragement.)

I got out for another ride today, did 44 miles, climbed 2300 feet (walked some), (took 5 hours), the sun was out & it was warm.

After having had such a time trying to get my bum on saddle for so long lately, I've made it back to cycling. It feels good. 

So everyone, persevere, do what you can, but most of all, enjoy it. Set yourself a little target & go for it, & when you've done that, set yourself another. 

All the best.


----------



## Osh (2 May 2013)

keep going fella


----------



## ukbikes (3 May 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> Believe it or not, I did actually consider a third time. But my girlfriend was cooking my tea, and, err...


 
All I'll say is go and look at your earlier posts and re-motivation will be yours!


----------



## mrbadexample (3 May 2013)

Part of my problem of late has been doing rides for no reason. I've still been happy to do a journey with a purpose, but rides for the hell of it have been few and far between.

But I managed to find an hour this afternoon. I did my 14 mile loop in the reverse direction to normal. Some good things happened:

1. New PB top speed of 37mph. 
2. Passed the 750 mile mark since starting in September.
3. Did 14.43 miles in 1:00:10, which I think is my best average speed over that distance. I really pushed it hard over the last few miles as I could see the hour mark approaching. A bit of luck with some lights and I might have made it. 

It was quite warm. Car drivers were nice, for a change. Beacon Hill was its usual tortuous quarter-mile. Short it might be, but it gets to 10-11% near the top so the last bit's agonising on an 18kg bike. Grateful for the red light at the top so I could stop and have a wheeze. 

That's made me feel a whole lot better, especially as I won't get another chance until Monday.


----------



## ukbikes (3 May 2013)

Have you tried looking for new routes on the GPSies.com website? I've just had a look and there are some nice & meaty routes around Walsall.


----------



## mrbadexample (7 May 2013)

Bikes.org.uk said:


> Part of the enjoyment comes from what we achieve. Is 3 times a possibility during May?


 
Yes it is.  

I was getting a bit of back ache by the third time, but that's not necessarily cycling related as my back's just rubbish in general.


----------



## mrbadexample (7 May 2013)

Bikes.org.uk said:


> Have you tried looking for new routes on the GPSies.com website? I've just had a look and there are some nice & meaty routes around Walsall.


 
Not yet, but I'll check it out when I've got chance, cheers.


----------



## ukbikes (9 May 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> I was getting a bit of back ache by the third time, but that's not necessarily cycling related as my back's just rubbish in general.


 
I've had [have] something similar and found that by changing my handlebar extension for one with a slight (15 degree) increase (upwards) it put less pressure on my neck which in turn put less stress on the main back muscles, and thus helped. BTW, I ride a MTB.


----------



## DaveyM (10 May 2013)

I see you have added a few miles to your log, will we be seeing a return soon?


----------



## mrbadexample (10 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I see you have added a few miles to your log, will we be seeing a return soon?


 
A return? I've never gone away! I just slowed down a bit when it was cold. 

I am trying to pick things up a bit, but time is still desperately limited. I don't see me catching you anytime soon.


----------



## DaveyM (11 May 2013)

mrbadexample said:


> A return? I've never gone away! I just slowed down a bit when it was cold.
> 
> I am trying to pick things up a bit, but time is still desperately limited. I don't see me catching you anytime soon.


 
If you're waiting for warm weather  
Its good to hear that you are back in action


----------



## DaveyM (14 Jun 2013)

@mrbadexample what is happening pal, let us know that your still in the saddle


----------



## mrbadexample (16 Jun 2013)

Yes mate, still in the saddle but short of time! I haven't had a weekend free since the start of May, and not much more time during the weeks either. 

Now I've written that it just looks like excuses.  I need to make time.


----------



## mrbadexample (27 Jun 2013)

Almost got taken out by a cat last night. On the way back from my darts match, slight downhill so not hanging around, when a black and white cat shot straight at me. I'm not sure if it thought I was prey. 

It went straight for the side of me, and I was convinced it was going to run under the back wheel and have me off, but it managed to swerve and run alongside me for a bit, which was unnerving in itself. I called it unmentionable names.


----------

